# France and how it started for us.



## whisteria (May 24, 2015)

Having left school at 15yrs and always worked "never claimed a penny off the verious handouts or ever been unemployed"
Ive always tried to give 100% in every job ive ever had
Its a generation thing really, the time i was born 1949 and the way kids grew up in those days, I was born in a slum area of Liverpool but thought nothing of living near the docks "hence Hitler felt the same"  He bombed our area offten and it's thanks to "HITLER's bombs" we lived in the only semi detached house in our street "my dad was very proud of this fact and offten told me to tell the teacher we lived in a semi detached rented house with pink wall paper outside the walls.

We had lots of friends in the street to play with and everyone was known from door to door,
We had a shared toilet (shared with five families and bring your own loo paper) No bathroom, no centrial heating and no electric to the upper part of the three bedroomed house and you had a good idea when the winter cold was about as it was on the insides of the window glass for us to draw on.

But i had a great childhood and never expected anything for nothing you won /worked or if you we're lucky you'd have been born with the silver spoon brigade.
And so it was always a gift if your body was of a healthy state and at least you could do manual work if nothing else.

Now bearing this introduction in mind i hope you'll understand life from my own generation was nothing like todays generation who it seem's expect to have a lot now and pay later  and with as much for free as possible.

Both myself and my wife worked for verious companies and as i said we gave 100% but a lot of the time when it came to getting rewarded for your efforts it seemed a case of being over looked, ie i was on many occasion expected to show or train verious people to do the job and then they'd be my boss with the extra wage etc,

I found three types of people in the work place, (a) the person who when asked to do such & such a thing! they'd want to stand on a box and tell the world the boss has asked me to do this or that extra!!!!   The boss might as well do it himself it would be a lot quicker.

Or (b) The  "Why me" sort ie when asked to do that little extra !!!!!!!!!! why me why dont you get him or her to do it.

And (c) the person who at the end of their days work is asked to do that little bit extra, he/she has no problem with these little extra's and the job gets done without fuss.

Now a question for you, Of the three types of worker which one gets the promotion ????

(a  the stand on a box type?)  (b  the "WHY ME")  Or (c the person who gets on with no fuss and the jobs done ?)

Well i found time and time again i was the (c) type, had little to say and got on with the job and no way was the boss going to loose me or promote me and so hence i like many a worker of this "c" type was over looked time and time again until i decided enough was enough and i worked for myself,

After 11 years of long hours and building my own company up it was starting to show on my health,
Oh i didnt see it this way afterall we now had a good company name, money coming in But i nearly made the big mistake a lot of people make,

I'd for gotten about lifes clock,

  Time, its the one thing we all have in common but how much of lifes time clock each of us have isn't really known until your times up and its a bit to late then to do anything about it.

This is the start of why we came to france.
It was august time and my wife was talking about my 7 day week and the 16 hour days and call out anytime inbetween the work load i'd created.

I gave my word if she booked a holiday and gave me notice of the date well in advance i'd take a few weeks off and leave the mobile in the office and spend time doing other things and not work.
It made her very happy and i noticed a smile on her face i'd nearly forgotten about.

I had a contract with MARKS AND SPENCER at the time and they had arranged for a big revamp and it was my job to provide the man power and kit to keep the job going, keep the floor area's clear and safe 24hrs per day for two weeks while this revamp took its cause,

I had the advance times for the holiday in my diary and then M&S BROUGHT The revamp forward by two weeks, the same time as the holiday!!!!!
I'd decided to tell my wife to take her sister and enjoy france I just couldnt walk away from such a big job.

Two days before the holiday was to take place by chance one of the lads who worked for m&s asked how i felt about the dates being changed again to 6 weeks later than the first dates,
You could have knocked me over with a feather, not a word had been passed on to me ref these date changes
The stress factor was creaping in but i couldnt see it (just another head ache just a few more head ache pills and i'd be ok ????)

We left in our car to get the ferry to France, dordogne area.
It was a nice gite hired and it was so peacefull, we enjoyed walks nice meals out and our first brocante,

I remember walking around this lake we'd found along a track and you could see the fish swimming about


And  of a night we heard the owl and in the morning the dawn chorus of birds all singing away But more important was it was three days into the holiday and i'd not heard a phone or taken any head ache pills,
This was the turning point for me !!! i'd seen the light and we decided then life had a lot more to offer than living to work.

We enjoyed that holiday like no other and it was from then on we both took a great interest in france and what it had to offer ref houses/the cost of living and the internet played its part in us searching on a regular basis as to what we could buy with the money we had and how to go about buying our first french property.

Tomorrow i'll let you know what we found and the way to buying french homes as to buying english homes and what we bought.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2015)

Looking forward to reading about your move to France!


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2015)

I bought a house in Southern  Spain and lived there for 10 years...still have it, but I moved back to the UK 3 years ago  so I know all about the infamous continental Bureaucracy..


Interesting story  tho' Whisteria I'll look forward to the second chapter..


----------



## merlin (May 24, 2015)

Great story whisteria, look forward to the next chapter.



> I bought a house in Southern Spain and lived there for 10 years...still have it, but I moved back to the UK 3 years ago so I know all about the infamous continental Bureaucracy..



I nearly bought a Finca in Spain, with my at that time partner, back in the '80s, for some reason it didn't happen, glad now we didn't after what happened to the market in Spain and the bureaucracy as you say.


----------



## whisteria (May 25, 2015)

*How we got started in france page two*

After we'd returned from our holiday in france it was'nt long until the sound of the phones ringing traffic sounds, alarms in the middle of the night and running the business started to take its toll again, the lads and ladies i employed all had day to day problems and thought i should know all these problems, everything from the wife is having another baby and i cant understand it!!!!!!! and my daughter really is a pain and she's putting on weight again,
But all my thoughts seemed to go back to that day walking around that lake we'd found and what was on the french market for the money we had,

My wife became welded to the PC. most sundays and when i got home she'd tell me all these fantastic old french properties she'd been looking at and about then she'd give me the list of what she thought we'd like,
The french house prices really did seem a lot cheaper than are area here in the uk area, And all the french countryside houses had land,

But we decided to go for a holiday home as i thought 65yrs of age would be a good age to retire my wife didnt 60 max before i killed myself.

As the weeks became months i still had this picture of the summers day we had that walk, i was back on regular headaches and one particular evening i was loading one of the vans with carpet cleaning machines when i felt dizzy, the sweat poured down my face and it was then i thought a visit to the doctor was in order,

Doctor!! do i have one ? And if so whats his name and his address!!!!!!!!!!!

The appointment was made and i arrived  a little bit early and sat in the waiting room, Old ladies seemed to be part of the wallpaper, all seemed to know more than the doctor ref illness but all seemed healthy to me,
"Excuse me but your bumber is being called"  I was informed by one of the ladies,   "NO"  "No" thats the loo,   it's that door with the light flashing above it.

I went in and the doctor who i'd never seen asked me what the trouble was?

Well nothing really, 

You men always say that, now get on the bench and undo your shirt,

She started to listern to my heart and instructed me to take deep breaths, 
Stand up, touch your toes,
roll your sleeve up,
Blood pressure was taken,
It was then i was asked how much did i drink per day and how many cigaretts i smoked aweek?????

I dont drink and i dont smoke.

Really!! was the sharp reply,

Well you have a very high blood pressure reading infact a dangerous high reading,

A blood sample was taken and i was told no more work for two weeks and to go to the chemist and get these pills take one every morning and relax,

An appointment was being made to return in one week when the blood test results would be back.

But i must work i own my own business !!! I employ people and

I was cut off in my tracks,
How old are you?
Im 49 next week,

Well if you want to see 50 you'd better slow down "that blood pressure is far to high.
Why dont you take a holiday?

I went home and told my wife about the doctor and her sharp way of talking to me,

My wife said ive some news, Tony who works with me died last night it was an heart attack.

He also had high blood pressure but he drank like a fish, He was on his last warning for drinking at lunch time and returning to work smelling of drink.

We'd seen one two bedroomed house in a place called "AIGURANDE" part of the crues dept 23 in the Limousin france we thought would make a nice holiday home,

two bedroom one on suite, a large lounge with a huge french fireplace, a huge french style kitchen/ down stairs bathroom with a really big cast iron bath, /a good size sink you could swim in / and a seperate toilet room,

A 45ft barn plus above the barn was a hobby room "45 ft long with window's"
 opposit was a workshop with again an upper room for storing hay etc and next to that was a second workshop with a bakers wood burning oven,/a tractor garage /and a well that worked with the chain and bucket ready to go,

At the rear was a garden above ground level and at ground level (4 steps down) was the bbq and a patio sitting area and all the way around the complete detached house was the most breath taking wisteria you've ever seen,

The property was in a hamlet of 4 houses and from the bedroom windows all you could see was fields and countryside as far as the eye could see,
The lambs running about the field opposit the front gates  a joy to see and the sound of the cock crowing really made the place feel like a french countryside house should feel like,
This is the real france, the france that still had the two weekly library van come round so you could change your books, the bread van came daily sounding his horn so you'd know fresh bread was on offer,

The nearest village was 4 km from the house and this had the post office, again it was an old building and when you went to the post office you'd find a chair in front of the counter so the old could sit, no visitor to these places need be in a hurry because the pace of life here is slow "why run when you can walk" And always remember to say hello after all a stranger is just a friend you've not yet met.
The village has three bread shops and you just followed your nose to find anyone of them,

 the main food store in the village is a spar store "again" an old building and when it rained the bucket could be found sitting in the centre of the isle catching the drips as they fell and nobody gave a hoot about this french drainage system.

The roof has now been repaired so the bucket's been but to rest for now "but" is ready for the next 20years incase its needed again.

We have a butchers, barbers, ladies hair dresser's, furniture shop/ VETS/ veg shop/ News agent a few bars known as the tabac's and the chandlers that has a roaring trade in plastic table cloth's (the ones like your granny once used)

Every friday we have a street market (we actualy use a tuesday street market a few km away from our village as we visit friends on the same day so we all go together to the tuesday market)

And the last few places of interest in the centre of the village is the Doctors (he speakes english) the old peoples home that has a full view if the local grave yard!!!!!!!!!!!!
(why do old peoples homes always seem to end up with a view of the grave yard?)

A very short distance from the village centre is a huge super market that has grown in size since we first viewed the house, and it also has fuel pumps on site,

So as im sure you can see from my list of what the village has you can see you've everything you'd want to retire to such a place,

We made arrangements to view the house and arrived on a friday afternoon, it took us 10 hours drive from dover port across the channel to france and by the time we got here we were both very tired but very excited, we could feel the french feel of the place but we'd arranged to view at 10am on the saturday so we now needed a hotel !!!

something we'd forgot about but we did see a sign "hotel" in the village centre and after driving down a very narrow rue (street) there it stood this huge building that brought thoughts of the Adams family back to mind,

And when we we're shown to our rooms ????? Well we'd not seen anything like decoration on the walls and ceiling like this, all the walls had a tree effect climbing all up the walls and this tree effect continued across the ceiling and then covered the doors leading to the bathrom etc, 
Breakfast was at 8am we we're told.
After such a long drive and the Paris traffic all we we're ready for was bed.

We had a rally good nights sleep and woke around 7am, i had trouble finding the door handle leading to the shower, this tree effect was blinding your eyes and after the shower we had to just feel our way around the wall to find the doorway out of the room,
But breakfast was french "no" full english but cold meats, fruit, bread coffee and juice,

We both could feel the excitement, only a few hours and we'll be in the house to see it for real.
The sat/nav set and off we went,
10mins later and we arrived at the address, a black citroen sat out side and all looked good, A lovely young lady got out and introduced herself in perfect english as "BARBOO"
She opened the front door and the first view of the lounge was here to see, old papers all over the floor, the fireplace still has ash etc in it, through to the kitchen and again no prep for a viewing, the bedrooms needed a good clean, the barns much the same "rubbish" all over the place, the rear garden was three feet high in grass, but the two peach tree's we're well and truly loaded with fresh fruit,
The Wisteria had by now finished flowering and didnt look like the pictiures we'd seen on the PC. But it didnt matter we could see a little further than the cleaning state it had been left in and "BARBOO" had paper work to show the roof was retiled two year ago after a bad storm, and the electrics had been upgraded to modern electics, the oil centrial heating had been checked to be safe, and the water was also safe,

"Barboo" asked if we wanted to have a second look and she could come back in an hour,?

Yes yes yes, We fell in love with the place and as we took a second look outside we just managed to close the gates as the fresh delivery of cow manure walked past, 30 cows from the top of the lane we're being herded past the front gate to their new field further down the lane, All taken care of by three ladies and two dogs,
One of the dogs "Misty" came over to say hello,
This was our future holiday home for sure and when BARBOO" returned we said we'd like to buy it.
OK you can if you want sign this afternoon at 2pm i'll arrange for Madam mattie to be in my office and you can all meet and sign,

She gave us her office address 18 miles away in a town we'd not been to and we set the sat nav and thought we'd go get a bite to eat and talk & talk & talk about our future home.

We set off after a bite to eat to find the office and attend the 2pm meeting,
Now parking in these french villages is as the norm no problemn and around these 50 year behins times "Free parking"  No problem here,
but the french are not very good when it comes to somethings "like having the name of the business over the door or outside,

We parked up but couldnt find this office, we asked verious walkers if they could direct us but still no luck,
2-15 and we still could not find this office "idea mobile use it"

Hello "BARBOO" we can't find you!!!

where are you? give me you detination?

We are outside  the cafe on the square.

Oh i can see you now, turn to your right and push the door.

We'd passed this door half a dozen times but it had no number no name and to be honest looked a bit scruffy but it was the right door and all was'nt lost.

On meeting the owner "who had a face like thunder " signed but all this meant was we had 7 days and the owner did to change our minds, after this 7 day cooling off period we had to return to france and go through the notaire 's office to go through all the paperwork and if all was in order and the full payment had been recieved and cashed then we could continue with the sale.

Now august in france is a good time to drive through Paris, all the payages are empty of traffic all the villages are dead "WHY" because france comes to a standstill during august due to the french go on holiday during august,

This means no official offices or builders, or house signing takes place, we had to wait 6 weeks before we could get any hope of the Notaire being home to do his bit,

The notaire is really a rep for the french tax dept, his job is to see all taxes are collected and the french law is being done correctly and even though you can buy a property without any building inpection you can't buy without the services of the notaire,
He'll check via other depts connected to his dept that the seller has'nt had extensions added over the years without permission and without the extra rates being paid and so on.
It was now september and we'd had a call from "BARBOO" to say the date to sign was in a weeks time at 10am in yet another village some 26 miles from the house we we're buying,
Another hotel to book, another sea crossing and another chance to see the owner and her husband, (she'd been married 6 times and had had 26 homes through her life
But she'd had 6 children and again you need to make sure when buying in france that these children have no hold on the sale now or after the signing or the death of their mother.

We arrived at a hotel 3 mins walk from the office of the notaire, the hotel was excellent and we made sure we employed a french translater just incase of any hick-ups!!!!!!

Everything was going well until the owner decided she wanted a refund of the rates paid for the year (in france you pay your living in the house rates  yearly and they do not have part year or anything like that,
As it was september madam wanted a refund of 6 weeks and the notaire said "NO" its paid and thats that, 
"Madam started waving her arms about and talking at the speed of light and it was very hard to keep up and understand,

Then the notaire ask us to leave the room.

Our translater told us the Notaire is going to stop the sale and we may have to come back in the future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then we we're asked back in the room, it was explained ref madams upset at having to pay rates when the building would no longer be hers after the sale was completed. 

I asked how much are we talking about here?

26EURO WAS THE REPLY.

I said for christ sake i'll pay the 26 euro if it'll get this sale completed,

NO NO , Madam will pay or i'll cancell the sale.

She said ok and after 4 hours and signing paper after paper the sale was complete, we now had our holiday home and a boat to catch the very next early morn at 6am and 10 hours drive away.
That 10 hour drive just sped by as we talked about how the place looked as we remembered it and all the things we'd do to make it better,

iN FOUR WEEKS MADAM WOULS HAVE THE PLACE EMPTY OF ANY OF HER STUFF.

When we went back some 4 weeks later on a quick weekend 5 day visit we found one inside door had been removed, and every light bulb in the place
I phoned barboo and she said we were lucky because in french law unless the seller says all fittings are included she could take everything including the inner doors/sink etc.
Barboo thought was this was madams payback ref the rates refund?

We  live and learn "dont we".

We've owned that house for 13 years now and we gite it as we bought the farmhouse we now live in some years later when i did call it a day and retire for good.

I Know this is a long blogg but i hope you've enjoyed and learnt a few things ref buying in france and the paper work the verious laws and why we have so many things to look out for,
Our second buy (this house) was again full of laughs and strange things going on as we put an end to this buy but we really do love our lives living here in the countryside.
Thank you for reading our buying our french home.


----------



## merlin (May 26, 2015)

A good read whisteria, thanks for sharing, it seems that the buying of a house in France is always worthy of a book being written about it. I have a French friend who has moved permanently to the UK, and she said one of the reasons for leaving France was the bureaucracy, which exasperated her.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Whisteria!  Yes, I have heard about the bureaucracy in France as well.


----------



## whisteria (May 26, 2015)

merlin said:


> A good read whisteria, thanks for sharing, it seems that the buying of a house in France is always worthy of a book being written about it. I have a French friend who has moved permanently to the UK, and she said one of the reasons for leaving France was the bureaucracy, which exasperated her.



Hello to both of you, Merlin & Ameriscot;
Yes france really do go overbourd when it comes to red tape and it really helps if you can speak good french or have an ex-pat to help you through this side of things,
Ive seen lots of brits come to france without trying pre coming to understand at least what they are letting themselves into,  

Dont get me wrong you can still infact i'd go further than still and say its a buyers market, houses of all sizes are sitting empty here and are going for a song "But" the mistake a lot of ex-pats make is these house's at very low prices do need to be brought up to english standards and here the average age for french people to retire is still 60yrs of age hence the tax artisans (tradesmen) pay is a lot higher than the uk trades people pay.


So unless you do as we did the first time around and buy whats called a key job (a house ready to move into with all upgrades having been done) then you really have to think about what your doing,

Ive known ex-pats arrive here having bought old french homes with acre after acre of land and a house thats not been touched in decades
And the ex-pat who i knew that bought such a house had no experience at all of building work or even D.I.Y. 

I think its safe to say the man of the house had never changed a light bulb back in the uk house they owned never mind take on major improvement work,
this house they bought needed major work doing to it ie a new roof / all electrics upgrading (the older french homes still use a much lower power unit than is needed for todays appliances
 such as washing machines, micro waves etc etc, new window's "I could go on but i feel you've got the picture,

And a few other little things like medical insurance, if your not of retirement age then you'll need insurance unless you've french employment and this french employment pays for your medical needs (hence the higher tax's paid to cover such needs and pay into the kitty for your early retirement!!!!!!!!
Ive to say that here in this dept of france (area) we dont have any waiting list for hospital operations  and i myself had a hip job three years ago all paid for via the insurance policy.

Another bad mistake i see repeated many times and the ex-pats forums are for ever talking about this subject is english so called builders, or better known as cowboy builders,

Im not knocking the  real tradesmen who have served their time and have both the tools and skills to offer the trade they trained for, But even they are sick to the teeth of adds in ex-pats papers saying "BUILDER" all roofing work done and electrics and brickwork and plumbing and  so and so and the list is endless and the main thing is they are cheaper than the french,?????

If you have anything in your head you must ask "WHY" is such a young man have so many trades under his belt and why is he so much cheaper than the french trades person who'll only do his "ONE" trade and nothing else?????
As i say i read so many times warnings going out ref "dont use so & so" he ripped us off.
Now having said all this you can honestly buy a house of your dreams and live a good life and enjoy a summer every year "but" you must get to know what you want and whats on offer and understand "No free meals" do your home work and like us you can have a nice life but its a french style life and you have to understand that any man or woman that works for a living wants paying the going rate if anyone you've never met puts adds in papers saying they do things for a dream price???? Then get yourself ready for the nightmare about to come your way.

We've bought two homes here and both have been different experiences ie one was a key job and the one we live in now hadn't had anyone live in it for 25 years and needed a lot of work doing to it,

Ive done a lot myself but when the need was for something i had no experience of ?????  i then employed the correct trades people and paid the correct going rate for that trade,

Just a small point here, if you have work done to improve your property and you get and keep all the paper work to show whats been done and paid for!!!!
should you sell the property you can claim a percentage back via the notaire, 
Again the cowboys dont give this paper work when they've done your work "hence you've nothing to show for the work thats been done and the tax' paid so you've no claim back to come
and you may just get a bill for tax thats not been paid on your upgraded house.

Please dont give youself a load of stress, do things the correct way and you can enjoy a very good life in france, "we do".


----------



## whisteria (May 26, 2015)

*Its been a nice day*

Well i didnt get to bed until around 4 am this morning, unusual for me but i wanted to finsh the thread ref coming to france,
Dont get me wrong i enjoyed doing the thread it brought back a few laughs from that time,

But after taking the dogs for their 8am walkies and seeing the cows follow us along the fence on our way to the little river and the same cows waiting for us on the return trip back home,
It was nice to have a coffee and inspect the garden, 
Seeing whats come through the soil over night always amazes me, the outdoor toms have started to get the fruit buds and the rose arch is getting more & more flowers everyday and the smell is just smashing,
This daily walk around the garden always ends up in the greenhouse As i open the door the greenhouse smell hits you, ive all sorts of things growing, trays of taget's / pots of tomato's (im trying the black toms this year 'very sweet but nice')
the cucuumbers are in flower and the geranium cuttings have all taken,

I enjoy the garden and im never still for long but as the weather is warm but a little dull i thought i'd repot a few things and feed the toms/etc,
Ive hanging baskets (4) along the patio and three more hanging from the front door arch, plus all the troughs to feed, and the two old wagon wheels have verious troughs in wire holding frames to be fed, and then all the pots sitting on and around the well all are coming into flower and soon will hide the well metal cover,

All this before i even start thinking of getting any tools out 'who said retirement was boring?'  But i can smell the bacon toasty being made and the deck chairs crying out for some company "who am i to say no to a nice cuppa and a bacon toasty?"

We're staying home today so the car wont be taken out of the barn today and we're not expecting any visitors so its again peace perfect peace.


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2015)

I enjoyed reading your post so much! I used to garden myself back when we had a residential home and large yard. You are on a much larger scale however, making for interesting reading!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2015)

Sounds lovely!  No, you can't beat a bacon roll and cuppa.  

You are usually up at 4am?!  Most mornings we get up about 6:45 and I leave for the gym at 8.  

Would have been great if you had started a blog as soon as you moved to France!  I am sorry I didn't start doing one when I moved from the US to Scotland back in 2000.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2015)

I've always heard France has the best healthcare.  Do you find that is true?  

We've got a friend from Birmingham who married a French woman about 35 years ago and has lived in a gorgeous medieval village with her ever since.  He could speak very little French when he married her, but of course became fluent.  When we visited them 2 years ago he'd be talking to us and suddenly revert to French!  We'd have to say 'English English'.  I keep trying to learn French, but I'll try harder when we have a trip booked.


----------



## whisteria (May 26, 2015)

Hello Ameriscot,
Yes i feel the french health system treated me better than the uk did and i was paying private health in the uk but when my hip was starting to give pain i was told i'd have a long wait for any operation as the waiting list just to see the surgeon was 6 months and then 18 months if i needed a replacement,
Here i went on a monday to see my own doctor, by thursday i was x-rayed and the same day the surgeon (polish) confirmed i needed the operation and the following tuesday i was addmitted and wednesday i had the opp and 12 days later i was home,
The care from all the staff including the home visit's was A1 all the way.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2015)

whisteria said:


> Hello Ameriscot,
> Yes i feel the french health system treated me better than the uk did and i was paying private health in the uk but when my hip was starting to give pain i was told i'd have a long wait for any operation as the waiting list just to see the surgeon was 6 months and then 18 months if i needed a replacement,
> Here i went on a monday to see my own doctor, by thursday i was x-rayed and the same day the surgeon (polish) confirmed i needed the operation and the following tuesday i was addmitted and wednesday i had the opp and 12 days later i was home,
> The care from all the staff including the home visit's was A1 all the way.



That's amazing!  I've no complaints about the NHS here but then I've never needed surgery or urgent health care.


----------



## whisteria (May 26, 2015)

No i dont as the norm be found awake at 4am, more like 6am with 4 dogs to walk and a wife to make her cuppa when she's awake I find the 6am chorus from all the wild birds just a perfect start to the day,
I like that early morning fresh air feeling "it's worth the getting up early for,
Ive never been one to lay in bed even weekends i like to enjoy every hour of the day doing something "but not laying in bed".


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2015)

whisteria said:


> No i dont as the norm be found awake at 4am, more like 6am with 4 dogs to walk and a wife to make her cuppa when she's awake I find the 6am chorus from all the wild birds just a perfect start to the day,
> I like that early morning fresh air feeling "it's worth the getting up early for,
> Ive never been one to lay in bed even weekends i like to enjoy every hour of the day doing something "but not laying in bed".



I misread your post as you usually get up at 4am, not go to bed!


----------



## whisteria (May 27, 2015)

*The suns been out all day and so have we,*

Yes its been a really nice sunny day today and except for the post lady we've not seen a soul,
neither car has been even started and its been gardening all day,

A really nice day for weeding, Now some people dont like to weed but "me"  I dont mind doing it and infact i find it a good time to think as you weed
A bit like driving really you just weed away without thinking what your doing
Remember when you first started to drive ? you found yourself looking and the gear lever (stick in usa) everytime you wanted to change gear ?
but after you'd done this time & time again you dont really think much about it!!! well weeding to me is very much the same thing and if you pull a huge thistle out and find a large clear space left behind "well it gives you a bit of satisfaction and you soon fill the barrow up with weeds etc.

After the weeding i sat on the patio and watched as the blue tit worked hard bring food to the nest-box 
I could hear the chicks inside chirping for more food as the mother did her long days feeding, a lovely sight and a free show provided by mother nature.

But by 9am it was time to call it a day and enjoy a shower before dinner,
Mays coming to an end and we take the winter pool cover off on the first of june and im so wanting a hot summer so we can enjoy the late night dip in the pool and that night cap (whisky and lemonade & ice)

Gardening really is a great hobby to have and one that provides fresh food and fresh air all at the same time.

One of the best value for money buys are fruit trees, they dont cost the earth to buy and once they've been planted and start to crop you've fresh fruit for years & years,
Im really keen on fresh fruit, and so's the wife.
I had a look at the orchard today and all is well, Everythings growing well and so if this keeps up we'll have a good crop ready for storing and bottling and freezing.

Anyone else doing anything in the garden dept?


----------



## NancyNGA (May 27, 2015)

What kinds of fruit trees do you have?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 28, 2015)

No food grown in our garden except for two apple trees. But it is filled with dozens of species of beautiful flowers and plants and trees. Husband loves to work in it and calls it his kingdom.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2015)

What types of vegetables do you grow? Do you grow berries as well as tree fruit?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 28, 2015)

Whisteria, what is the climate like in your area?


----------



## whisteria (May 28, 2015)

Morning  nancy,
Just back from the morning "walkies" and i managed to fall into the stream thanks to "Henrye one of our dogs so im feeling really fresh and awake,
we've a few tree's apple 7 varieties and one we rescued when we bought the place is a rare type, so we've plenty of eating and cooking apple tree's,
4 plum trees  2 cherry 3 pear, 2 mirabelle plus the small currant bush white /black & red and a grape vine 'green sweet grape type.

SO as you can see we never run out of fruit once we bottle it and freeze home made pies etc.

Nice to talk to you Nancy,


----------



## whisteria (May 28, 2015)

Good morning Ameriscot,
its a nice one here this morning,
I know just we're your husbands coming from ref "his kingdom" I really do love the garden,
When we bought this place it lay empty for 25 years and the land around the house (two acre) was really a jungle some of the trees had fallen down became over grown and you couldnt see them,
Infact i'll write a blog ref what we first saw when we viewed this place and that'll say it all.
Have a nice one Ameriscot and i hope the weathers nice with you.


----------



## whisteria (May 28, 2015)

Morning Shalimar,
Yes we do grow veg and the future plans really done fall into growing alot more,
what about you are you into gardening?


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2015)

Hi, Whisteria, I love to garden. Unfortunately, I live in a condo, but I fill the balcony with hanging baskets of flowers, along with planters attached to the railing and large pots on the floor. Along with flowers, I grow herbs, tomatoes, lettuce and beans. This year, I am experimenting with wall planters for fresh greens. When I lived in a house, I had huge gardens, berries, and fruit trees. It was a wonderful experience, and I miss it still.


----------



## whisteria (May 28, 2015)

Hi Shalimar,
I really admire people like you that do something they like no matter what the odds are against them wanting something bigger,
when i was in the uk, i asked the local authority office (council dept) if i could go on a waiting list to have an allotment (this is an english idea and its a piece of land you rent to grow food on)
well i waited 6 years and then it was my turn, boy did i learn "not only about the tricks to gardening but about the verious people like myself who wanted to garden,
It started me off in the gardening (you could say i'd sown the first seeds to a life time hobby) 

If i lived in a condo i'd be like you and have the outside area covered in flowers and veg,
good on yer girl


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment, Whisteria. I love the bright colours of the flowers, and the scent of the pink dianthus. My two cats love the garden as well. It is like a mini oasis in an urban setting. I have three trees growing in my living room. Lol.


----------



## whisteria (May 28, 2015)

*The final buy in france*

Evening all,
Well you seemed to enjoy how we came to move to france i thought it only a good idea to tell you how we came to buy this old farm house we now live in,
Im sure you'll enjoy a laugh or two and it'll give you a little more understanding of how the french do things and what not to do if your thinking of buying here in the dept 23 or 36 the crues.

Well after getting the warning signs ref the high blood pressure and the fact without really seeing it for myself "my best friend and much loved person "the wife" was really in a worrying state because i was back to living to work and not much else, 

She came home on day and i could tell something was not right, she then told me after 24 years in her auditors job she'd been told she'd be made redundant and she had three months advance pay plus a package and they wanted to give her a party to say thank you for all those years service.

She was heart broken and felt she'd made a fool of herself for being so loyal,

It was my turn to give instead of just taking (ie the business came first thing)
Now i dont really know why but i cuddled her and said lets sell up and move to france, we could live in the house we'd bought 3 year ago and retire.

She thought about it and then we had to see what this house was worth?  (we had no idea) we'd live in it for 27 years and just about rebuilt it when i think of all the changes we'd made over that time.
So we called in the estate agents and showed them around and then over a coffee they gave us an asking price and a selling price!!!! this was during the boom in house selling,
After we'd been told what we could expect "you could have knocked us over with a feather, it was well over anything we expected,
the for sale sign went up and we had during the bank holiday 14 views .
I didnt know anything about selling houses or the strange circus of people wanting to view but had no intention of buying they just wanted to see inside.

One very young couple really got my thoughts going as i thought unless they had help from their family or very well paid jobs they just couldnt afford this house as it was not a first time buy,
I asked the young chap if he had any idea of the asking price?
Yes he replied,
Do you have a good job i asked?
No im unemployed but my girl friend works in tesco super store and she's hoping to get on the veg counter soon!!!!!

I asked what made them want this house with a half acre garden to look after etc, 

Oh we do this house viewing most weekends just to see what we would like to have on day.

These two we're not the only time wasters and on complaining to the estate agent who sent them i was told the estate agent was not allowed to check the viewers bank detail (ie could they afford to buy) until they made an offer and until such times they are allowed to view any properties.

After six weeks of this sort of thing ie people arranging to view and a lot of time wasters we became a little unsure if we'd sell or not and then out of the blue i had a knock on the door and it was a chap who didnt have an appointment but wanted to see the garden and that was all,
After he'd seen it he made an offer well over the asking price, 
he did know what we we're asking but said he'd over his bid and he'd have it all sorted within 6 weeks.
He owned his own house building company and wanted to put 11 houses on the rear garden,
I told him this was a green belt area and i thought he'd not be able to build on the land i wanted no hick-ups ref selling.

His reply was leave that to me.
6 weeks later we'd sold and was ready to move to france, But the house boom had crashed and interest rates did the same instead of getting 7,1/2 % on your money being invested you we're looking at 3% .
And so putting your hard earned cash into any saving account was not worth doing.
We arrived in france and started to settle in "but i could feel something was worrying my wife and i noticed she was looking in the french estate agents window,

I asked if she was happy with our house here in france and she said yes "but" she'd like a really big garden just like what we'd had for all those years back in the uk.

So i also joined her in keeping an eye on the local housing market

 "after all the banks and building society did'nt offer much in interest so why not invest in bricks and mortor?

                                                                                                            THE SEARCH HAS STARTED
We phoned the local estate agent and said we'd like to view four properties you have in your window and it was arranged for the following day at 10am to be taken to see all four.
As we were in the village the day before our appointment we found ourselves looking through the agents window at the same 4 properties when a man tapped me on the shoulder and with a sad look in his eyes he told me his mother had died and he had to sell her house, it was in the coutryside and he could take us to see it at 2pm that day?

I noticed he drove this old renault car and it had a series of hawks feather's stuck to the inside of the windscreen (very odd) we arranged to meet him at his house at 2pm after he'd had his mid day meal.
On arrival at his house he came out of his house and said follow him as it was only a few km's away in the forest.

The french are known to change when they get behind the wheel and this would prove to be very true !!!!!!!!!!!!! he took off like a bat in hell , no turn signal's used
 just speed and that keep up attitude.

we arrived at this old detahced house and next door was his sisters farm,

As our seller got out of his car and i noticed chickens running all over the place "but i also noticed our seller was taking to have a quick "WEE"
this is something to this day that seems to be ok for men to do here in france, Just preper aim and fire "no trying to hide what they're doing.

Now my wife is very funny about such displays of the human body parts,

As she got out of our car she said to me "Oh look at that cock over there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I replied look at this cock over here   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she turned and looked and said Oh my god.

We went inside this house and again i think a should say the french  are not very business like infact i'd go as far as to say they have not got a clue,
The house was to be a five bedroom house, as we entered into the kitchen we found we were dodging dog droppings, it was all over the place,

Next we went up stairs to the 5 bedrooms that turned out to be 3 bedrooms because in their wisdom some bright spark had used hardbourd to devide the rooms in half making 5 when really it was 3 bedrooms
this hardbourd had bent and looked a complete mess,
The house was full of old furniture and on going into the last bedroom the seller opened a dresser drawer whilst telling us all the antique furniture was for sale with the house
just then he pulled a dead rat out of the drawer "looked at it" and with no further to do put it back in the drawer.

My wife had seen enough of the seller and his dead mothers house and all she wanted was "out" as quick as we could.
I dont no why but i thanked him and said i'd think about it and we went.

Im afraid to say it wasn't what we were looking for.

TOMORROW OUR DAYS VIEWING OF FOUR MORE FRENCH HOMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!layful:layful:layful:layful:


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2015)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## whisteria (May 29, 2015)

*The booked viewing day has arrived*

At last we'd started to drive to the estate agents office and to meet the lady estate agent that was going to change our lives,
As we walked through the shop door i noticed nothing on the walls ref any property being sold or to let "no" it was all in the shop window,
we since have seen this way of selling in lots of french estate agents windows
they dont seem to think customers want to come in from the rain to see what they are selling "but" stand outside and get wet while they view.

As ive said many times and having run my own business for years I feel the french in this part of the countryside are years behind when it comes to "selling"
even such places as garden centres are closed from 12 noon until 2pm for dinner  Including weekends !!! I mean anyone wanting to go and buy any plants etc in their own dinner break are missing out big time and as for the gardencentre sales ??? A DEAD LOSS.

But back to meeting our guide for the next four hours (2pm until 6pm)
The lady was well dressed for this area and she was keen to get going, We went in her car and as we drove away from the now closed up and locked shop/office with a sign back soon swinging in the doorway window "she said i cant wait to get out of the office.

She drove like a lot of the french do "Fast" very fast and again she did something else a lot of french women do "smoke" we both dont smoke so the smell of what ever she was smoking  (kamel dung was the brand) really seemed strong to us,

She said the first property was in a place called "forest templer" and it was an old farm with an annex for your old folks or a gite and it was very quiet infact the farmers wife was laid to rest in the front room when she died a few months ago its that quiet.
It was about 3 miles from the house we'd already bought but the way she went and the speed she drove it seemed closer as we landed.

She breaked the car and came to a deadly halt,
 a huge dust cloud over took the now parked car and as she flung her door open dust was leaving a powderd coating on the door inside window,

We walked behind looking at the outside and trying to remember all i'd learnt ref what to look for from the outside
 first, ie the roof, then walls for cracks, then windows, (and any cocks showing) but after yesterdays viewing by a man and this being a lady i thought know chance of the same thing happening again !!!!!

As i looked at the roof and then the chimney i noticed one of those santa clause figurines hanging onto the chimney for dear life (it was august not december)
I was to learn later that once the french mount one of these "Santas" up on the room for christmas he stays there for ever & ever.

It was a nice quiet country area very few other properties to be seen and mostly farm land,
As we went inside again we noticed no preparation for selling, the place needed both cleaning and a lick of paint would'nt go amis, it needed some fresh air inside as it smelt very musty, but it was again a very french house that had not been touched up and spoilt, 
The views from the windows in every direction was of fields and the sheep in the garden????   Sheep,  garden?
We asked about this and was told "Oh the sheep are not part of the sale,

We looked at the annex and it was infact nice  but needed a lot to bring it up to an all round year gite, ie it was in need of insulation and heating for the winter months,
no way could you live in that annex during the freezing january weather,

But we liked what we saw and it was within my skills to really make the changes needed (including lasooing santa and bringing him down)
Just as we were about to leave the farmer owner showed up,
We said hello and we we're standing in the garden "all 4 acre's " and i noticed those sheep we're fenced in a few feet from the lounge window and again fenced in was a veg patch and a double gate leading to some other fields,
My wife asked about the sheep etc and the gate.

His reply was he used that gate (through what would have been our drive to the annex) as his way of getting his cattle and sheep etc from one field to an other and the sheep and veg area was not part of the sale, so that meant we'd have sheep and who ever dug the veg area working infront of our window and infact we'd have no right to be in this area so repairs etc would be at the mercy of this farmer when we needed to be on his land.

He wouldnt budge when we said we liked the property "But" we'd want the full land and no right of way if we did buy it, but before world war three was about to start we decided this first viewing was a big NO NO.

House number two here we come.
Once again our estate agent drove like hell and smoked like she was a chimney and coughed just to show "smoking is good for you" And then she took a peppermint to try and hide the bad breath problem,
As we pulled up outside of this very high wooden fence the estate agent told us this couple had hit bad times the old lady had very bad back problems and was about to go into care and her husband has just had a stroke and his left side of his body was badly effected and he also had breathing problems (hence the peppermint).

We pulled the chain that worked this lovely old french bell and as we waited for someone to recieve us i noticed a road sign that said "JUDGE" this was infact 2 km from our own house but because of the speed and the different way we drove to get here i hadn't realized how close this house was and because it was on the track type road with a very high fence you tend not to take a lot of notice.
The large gate slowly opend and this very frail old man stood infront of us offering his hand for us to shake,
He was bent as he slowly walked towards the doorway and then i saw the dog,  big old german-sherperd and like his owner he also looked like time was all he had left in life.

The cottage was a newer built property and tobe honest it looked more english than french, very boxed shaped, but we we're here now and it was only good manners to try and be interested  afterall we'd had our share of time wasters when we we're selling and most of them had good manners even if they didnt have the funds to buy and this was the difference "We did have the funds".
As we entered the kitchen this old lady was actualy laying on the table, it was some form of pain relief to lay on this hard table top,
 she smiled and then returned her inhayler to her mouth,

This was hell for us, to be wasting these old peoples time, to be looking in their rooms  to be giving them hope of a sale that just wasn't going to happen from us.
As we left and said our goodbyes i felt really bad at what we'd just done to these people and i couldnt help thinking all we wanted to do was invest in our future,
If the banks couldn't pay us a good interest rate then buying a property could "but" we never ever thought viewing would be so cruel as this last cottage viewing had been
And later much later this same property would come back into our lives again.


Property number three here we come.

As we drove away down the track we passed our own house and then came to a stop "opposit our front gates"
 The estate agent was going through some papers and then made a phone call "outside of the car"
She came back inside the car and said the fourth property would not be seen today as they've decided not to sell just now.

And so we"ve a bit further to drive to bois de vost, (house in the woods) so sit back and we'll have some music,  she turned the radio on and my thoughts we're still with that old couple,  "was this how one day we'd end up?"

The song playing on the radio was Gerry marsden (Gerryand the pacemakers fame) singing dont let the sun catch you crying, i was near to it i can tell you, it was only this estate agents mental driving that snapped me out of it as my knuckle's went white as she turned into blind country bend after bend not knowing or giving a toss what may be around any one of these bends.

We again drove like mad down little tracked lanes ive never seen and i hadn't a clue what direction we'd end up at or should i say land at.

Now i feel i should explain some of the weared country ways things are done so you'll understand what was about to happen next,

LIMOUSIN is famouse for their cow's like wales is for sheep (welsh lambs) and so these cows are in just about every field you come across here and these cows are moved from field to field daily so they have the best chance to feed fresh grass etc, But cow's being cow's they are not the most intelligent animal going but they are the most nosey of animals and will try to go in any direction they feel is a change and one they've not been into before

But due to the electric shock wire's used by farmers these cows will stear clear of anything that looks like one of those wires but farmers being farmers wont spend hard earned cash on electric wire's when they can use string pulled across an opening so the cow wont try and go off course when they're going from field to field 
But also all the country people who have a house in such area's as these cow's live will also put up string pulled across the drive ways to stop cows walking up to the front doors and mooing the day lights out of an unsubspected house wife doing the baking etc.

We arrived at this piece of string pulled across an entrance to a very very over grown driveway,
I was in the front passenger seat and my wife was in the rear seat
As the lady estate agent finshed the last puff of her camel dung smoke she jumped out of the car and as she got infont of the engine grill she lifted her skirt up above her knees,

My wife asked what was she doing?
Having a wee i replied!!!!!!

Dont be stupid my wife replied,  French ladies dont do such things !!!! just dirty french men.

Ok then i replied she's just pulled her skirt up over her knees and disapeared under the front engine grill "she's having a number two

The the lady in question appeared again holding a long line of string and putting it up onto the letter box in the corner of the opening then she returned to the car still holding her skirt above the very long grass and got into the car.

The grass is so over grown here but nobody has lived here for many years (25 in all) so what can you expect.

As we drove down the drive i felt like i was part of a giant lawn mower, i could see the grass disappear under the car bonnet as we drove over it and this went on for 60 yards until we found ourselves in the overgrown court-yard.

"We're here she announced."

It was a bit of a push to get the car doors open as the grass here again was high but it was worth the effort once we'd got out,

The old farm house just cried out at you to give us a chance (i could still be a home again)

The house joined onto the barn and on one side of the large front door was a set of steps leading down to the old wine cellar, the barn's huge doors had well had their day and in fact had fell in and we're just hanging on by a few screws before falling down completely

Next to the barn and attached was the horse stable and this went the full length of the barn 40 feet to the rear of the house and an opening out to the orchard "again well over grown"
above the barn was a floored area with a hay loft door to the front with a wheel and chain to lift the bales of hay in bygone days "but the ghostly chain just hung waiting for its next bale to be lifted into the barn loft via the now rotted door.

The roof of the house was going tobe re-slated at some time in the future but the limed brick work was in fine shape,
Some windows had fallen out of the frames,

As we pushed with might to open the front door the first site was this large fireplace and a very long room with windows at both ends and the staircase to the far end with an opening to one side leading into the farm kitchen,
the kitchen was long with an old bread oven/large sink, long cooker two windows that looked both to the driveway we'd just come up and one window that looked over part of the two acre garden and views for miles of farm land and the woods about 1/2 mile away,
a second door in the far end of the kitchen  was a washing machine room and another door was to lead to the down stairs loo,
As we started to go up the stairs i noticed a line of clay birds nest fixed to the top of the fire place wall and cieling and just then a couple of "swift birds came into feed their young we could hear the chicks chirping for more food"
we climbed the stairs while the estate agent lit up another smoke but we we're in seventh heaven as we found three very large bedrooms , 

The front bedroom looked down the drive and again views for miles of fields  and the rear bedroom looked over the very over grown orchard and again as far as the eye could see fields,
the third bedroom looked across the large overgrown garden and the large bathroom had the same view.
We found outside a pigsty and in the middle of the over grown courtyard was a water well,
"Now"      we didnt even see this well when we drove in and it was a real surprise to find it,

In all the garden was two acre and the location was just perfect, the house did have electrics and mains water supply but this house really did need a hell of a lot of work doing to it but out of all the houses we'd seen this one had a feel about it and "NO" shared anything ie gates for cattle to pass through etc and in actual fact it was only about 3 miles from the house we now lived in so for doing the work that needed doing it was close enough to get to but far enough away to have a rest at weekends .

All this was 11 yrs ago when we bought the house and both of us have done the work that was needed and used the skilled trades people for anything we couldnt manage to do, the gardens are really nice and the pool we had put in (after getting the permission needed "more red tape") this makes for an even better garden and puts the house value up.

We still pinch ourselves when we both look at the garden and the inside of the house and think we really own this !!!!!!!!!!!:sentimental:

And the gite?
 Well you must remember this isn't a tourist area except for those who really want to see the real france but its a saftey net and one we can sell if we feel the need also it was a better investment when interest rates remained low.

Well i hope you've enjoyed the story of how we came to live here and if you want to see the gite its on "holiday lets" and its called wisteria house and its in dept 23. The crues area of france.

Thanks for sharing are story.


----------



## Susie (May 29, 2015)

Just love your beautiful story about house hunting in France, and if I were age 37, not 87, I would try to book a stay at one of your holiday lets at lovely "Wisteria House"!


----------



## whisteria (May 30, 2015)

Hi Susie,
 Just back from the daily "walkies" and ready for a shower,
Im so pleased you enjoyed the "true to the word" story i thought at least one or two people may have a laugh with me at our experiences in house hunting and also to show other people what can be done if you try,

 ref being 87      "age is only a number"    your as old as the person you feel,
We've only the one "Gite" and to behonest thats enough,

Ive just read a poem by "Daniel seamingway" it's called tupper wear box without a lid" i think you'd love this poem as it sums everything im trying to say,
have a read of it and let me know what you think, ?

Just google poems by DANIEL SEAMINGWAY "tupper wear box  without a lid" and you'll be able to read it.

Thanks for getting intouch have a nice day (and no running any marathons).nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 30, 2015)

Enjoyed the story!


----------



## whisteria (May 31, 2015)

*It's sunday and a day off from the gardening*

Hello everyone,
Well its sunday and we've not got the tools out as its a day off from the gardening,
So we decided to go to a village we'd not been to before and attend a "Brocante and animal fete"  (car boot type sale for those not yet converted)

We found the village ok and joined all the visitors walking around the stalls looking at the verious stuff for sale
I like what my calls the rusty counters, "you know the ones" full of old spanners and tools etc,

One thing about the french "if somethings old it must be an antique and worth a fortune in their minds" Well i saw this old cast iron frying pan and i knew it was old because it had the fat still in it, 
We continued around the stalls until the strong smell of sauges frying away and the smell of fresh ground coffee waffted through the air "that was enough of looking at stalls we went and had sauage and chips just before the donkey cart driving test was about to start,

The idea was that the donkey owners had to get the trap "pulled by a donkey" around a course and the one that was the fastest and didnt knock the verious obstacales over would be the winner,
Well what a laugh, the first donkey and cart was set to go and just needed the horn blown to set it off,

The loud horn was blown and the driver held on to the rains for dear life, He needn't have bothered the donkey was staying put, 
the owner got off the cart to tell his donkey to move and now (we can still do it)                   Oh no we can't was the donkies reply,

This first donkey only went in reverse gear and so was disqualified "but he got a round of applause from everyone.

As the other five donkies we're all lined up one by one to show us "why jesus christ didnt choose a toyota" but a donkey for his form of transport was about to be seen,

Donkey number four really was keen to get started and took off like grease lightening even before its driver or the horn we're ready to go, It managed to knock down everything in its way including this massive speaker stand complete with speaker, and then it decided to singing in donkey voice (sounded like squeek squeek but very lound)

And the final Donkey won the day, he or she waited until the horn was set off, its driver was jumping up and down shaking the rains and shouting "something in french" and then it happend dit dit dit derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr the donkey reacted to these harsh commands  he /she turned it's head so it could see its master "still jumping up and down shaking the rains and then dit dit dit der!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the donkey took off  yes he was moving like grease tar about 1 mile per week as he pulled up  at every other pace for a chew of grass or hoping to get any hands outs from the crowd, "they just loved him  orrrrrrrrrrrr her,

and this donkey didnt knock anything down and as he got to the winners enclosure he got first prise for being the fastest (he or she was the only one to finish anyway)
And for not knocking over any of the verious obstacales over (the staff had got fed up and removed them all)
The audience just loved this winner and he or sheeeeeeeeeeee recieved the winners prise  a picture of a carrot.

What a day out to remember


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2015)

Sounds like great fun whisteria..thanks for sharing it..


----------



## whisteria (May 31, 2015)

Hi Holly,
It was a nice change and it gives you a chance to mix with the locals of that area, (so if you want a frying pan complete with fat ??? Let me know:sentimental
We drove back via what we call the country route "thats a laugh really as its all country here"
 but what i mean is pasted the house for sale i told you about Its owners son is looking after it until sold and he comes from the Kent area of the uk,
As we drove down the hill and past the house i couldnt help but think what a lovely setting that place is in.

Talking about house's we get the verious uk tv programs here on sky tv and i was watching a program about spain and the uk people who's homes have been bull dozed to make way for some roads, did by any chance     "Holly" you see that profram? These people did everything right but for some reason they dont have a leg to stand on when it comes to the law ref knocking the house down?
What a nightmare, We have some daft rules here ie i asked if it was ok to put a shed on the field i bought and want to turn into an allotment, the reply was NO it was the same at first when i asked for permission to have the pool built here in the garden, at first they said no as it was farming land, but after months of fighting this ruling we we're allowed providing the fire brigade could use the water in the pool if any of the six properties in this hamlet was to be on fire and the water needed,
You'd tell them to take the water in such a case anyway "but this was the way we got past these concenting to allow the pool to go ahead" 
red tape again.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 1, 2015)

*A day of worry*

EVENING ALL,
Well this morning started off as normal ie got up nice and early, the moon was handing over the night shift to the sun and the start of another day,
I was on the patio coffee in hand listening to the dawn chorus, ( just can't beat the birds singing)
And then it was time to get the dogs out of their kennel and off for the morning "Walkies" but one of the dogs 'LOTTIE' the sheep dog wasn't having any of it she didnt want to go out "not like her" so i took the other three and when i came back and got the dogs breakfast out "again Lottie" didnt want any,

So i took her to the vets at 3-30 (early appointment) and the vet said i know what's wrong with her as ive had lots of dogs in this last few days with the same thing,
Its a form of poison thats passed around via a moth, the moth leaves a lava on the grass etc and the dogs chew the grass and the stomech gets infected also the mouth,

So ive one dog down and just hoping the other three dont chew any of this grass.

Other than this hick-up the days been ok, a little rain first thing but nice and warm the rest of the day so part of the lawns been cut and looks good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 1, 2015)

A moth?  Hadn't heard of that.  Hope the dog is okay.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2015)

Whisteria, I joe your dog recovers quickly.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 2, 2015)

Good morning to both of you Ameriscot and Shalimar,
No i'd not heard of this one ref the moths left behinds doing this,
But ive noticed a web like blanket thats hanging over the lower hedges around the lanes and inside this sort of white netting blanket are hundreds of bugs crawling about

when they're big enough they become like a catterpiller and these bugs if you happen to get them or the netting like protection that covers them on your skin you get a really itchy rash and it stings like hell, well as the vet said when these crawlies fall out of this netting the netting is on the hedge and the ground "thats when the animals come into contact with it but via the mouth causing nasty throat and stomech problems hence this is what he's talking about "THE MOTH" lays the eggs and covers this protection of slarva to cover her eggs and it's a form of poison to anything other than the bugs.

Natures a wonderful thing in many ways "dont you think?"


----------



## whisteria (Jun 4, 2015)

*Late & late start,*

Morning all,
well the sun's pouring through the bathroom window and its going tobe a boiler today,
Ive not been for the early morning walkies due to Lottie (one of our dogs) not having a good night she's been sick a few more times and wont eat, the vet did say it takes days for the stomech to rid itself of this poison "but" after last night i hope she's on the turn,

She's a really lovely little dog very nervous (thanks to it's previous owners) but she knows she's safe with us but i dont think she knows whats going on and why we cant turn some kind of key and all will be better,

Those big brown eyes of her's were looking at me this morning after she'd been sick once more and i cant do anything but stroke her and say its ok, and then once she's settled down it's a case of her little body jumping about for ages and then a repeat of her wanting outside so she can repeat the same thing again, Even the other three dogs know she's not well they just sniff her and "henry" the largest one gives her a lick and then leaves her alone.

So for me it was'nt a good nights sleep and when i did drop off (the boss just left me until 9am) Her answer to anything thats out of the normal days plan is

 "we're retired now and we have the day to ourselves, no clocks, no running about like headless chickens,

But retirement still means you can have worries when things go out of your controle and "Lotties" one of those times.

But having said all this the other three are all under trees "one Rocksanne" she"s a german sheperd is under the tractor trailer just chilling out 
So maybe the didnt want the early morn "Walkies" after all?

One thing about living so deep in the countryside is you can have every window open and know its pretty safe and just now the lot are all open and the house feels fresh.
Well ive gardening to get on with and so i'll wish you all a nice day.layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 4, 2015)

Good morning Whisteria!  Sent some of the heat here please!  Hope your dog gets better soon.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 4, 2015)

Whisteria, your pets are lucky to have such loving humans.  I hope Lottie starts feeling better.  Have a great day!


----------



## whisteria (Jun 6, 2015)

*Just a sad note,*

Ive not been on the forum for a few days as i lost "LOTTIE" she died on Friday and we're both really heart broken,
She had a really bad start in her short life (4 years old)  but we know we gave her the best we could and she did have some good times and always saftey plenty of food and real love and affection,
But for once in her short life she's now out of pain.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh, Whisteria, I am so sad. It hurts so much to lose our furbies. Hugs. Know that you gave your beloved Lottie everything she could ever need, and now she is free of pain. You are a very kind man.:love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 6, 2015)

So sorry


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear this...always very sad to lose a pet.  My dog is only 7 but I'm dreading the day he leaves me.   Maybe I'll go first.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

So sorry Whisteria, for the loss of your beloved Lottie.  I feel your pain, as I have been through it myself not too long ago.  You will heal and feel better. Take care.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, Whisteria, our pets are part of our everyday life and it is heartbreaking when we lose them.


----------



## merlin (Jun 6, 2015)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Whisteria, Lisa's cat died a couple of months ago and is still missed every day, pets get so entwined with our daily lives that we miss them more than we would imagine.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

So sorry for loss Whisteria! I know it is heartbreaking.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello to you all,
I just wanted to say thank you all so much for all your messages ref "Lottie" passing away,

It really was one hell of a shock to us and im really hurting,
As a child i had a father that was a very hard man and did'nt believe big boys cried "they just got grit in their eyes'
 Well lets just say these last few day's as the reminders came rushing in of Lottie
 Ive had a lot of grit in my eyes and i really miss her so much.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you for the update Whisteria. Your father was mistaken,real men cry. I saw them in my practice almost every day.so sorry for your loss and pain. I hope you find some relief from your grief soon. We will be here for you. Take care.:love_heart:


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 7, 2015)

My condolences whisteria. The loss of a much loved pet is a very big deal and you should be proud of those tears....they show you are a loving man. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Mitchezz, I concur. Whisteria is a very loving man. The world needs more people like him.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 7, 2015)

So sorry to read of your loss, Lottie was lucky to have been so loved and is now at peace.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 9, 2015)

*Lotties story (part one or four)*

Just the end of an ordinary day when i noticed in an ex-pats monthly paper " a classic push lawn mower for sale"
Now any woman will tell you men like anything thats old  and rusty (big boys toys) and this add did say needs attention but works and so i was on the phone making arrangement to see this mower the following afternoon.

The new day had arrived and little did i know it was going tobe the start of a chapter in my life that i'd never forget,
One that would change a little dogs life for ever and one that i'd find both a need and later love for a much troubled little dog "LOTTIE"

We arrived at the address on a very hot june day and we we're greeted by a large man who quickly showed me the "ATCO" push lawn mower after we'd agreed to buy it we we're offered a drink of tea and we all sat on the outside low wall and exchanged gerneral chat about France and the good & bad points of living here,

Two cats appeared and my wife being a real cat lover soon found the cats enjoyed her stroking them 
We'd been at the address for over an hour now and i did notice a dog kennel on the floor just infront of the wall we we're all sitting on
 it was then we got the shock of our lives when this little dog suddenly ran out of this kennel and made for the cats food dish, 
The dog was chained "but in all the time we'd been here we never heard or saw any sign of a dog.

The owner yanked the chain and shouted at the dog it was'nt having the cats food !!! 
The dog returned in complete fear to his hideaway "the kennel" And the owner told us he wanted to get rid of the dog as it had killed a chicken.

As he explained that he and his wife we're some kind of religious order i'd never heard of and then showed us his garden with all these paths with names ref the bible etc 

A car arrived and his wife got out and shouted at him for not going to collect their daughter, Three of his younger children got out of the car and then the car took off to go and collect the daughter,

We thought it was better if we said our goodbyes "but the childrens dad" wanted us to have another cuppa as he'd put the kettle on,
My wife was talking to the younger boy and she asked about the dog!!!!!!!

The little boy said they didnt play with the dog anymore because dad said it had killed the chicken.
I looked into the kennel and "Lottie" was shaking, she looked so scared and sad it just didnt seem right such a young (nearly one yr old) dog should be so shy,
I put my hand inside this very small kennel and said my first hello to her, she just looked at me 'those big brown eyes and a matted coat was all i could see in return
 "no water dish and no form of bedding to be seen."

The dad returned and i asked him if the dog slept outside?  
Oh yes she's an outside dog,

It was'nt that long ago that we'd had a very cold winter for this part of france and i couldn't help thinking how lucky our three dogs!!!!!!
  all being in a brick built stable with their own baskets and blankets and tucked in every night before we went to our beds and two meals every day plus tips for just being mans best friend.
We are known by the local red cross due to us getting blankets on a regular basis for our three dogs.

I asked if the dog had any problems and if it had seen a vet ref the doggy injections etc,,,????

Oh she's been to the vet and she's fine, "no problems"
Has she been chipped?

Well no, we dont go off the farm land "but when she has her daily walks she always comes back if any cars etc come near us."

The wife returned and didn't say hello or anything like that, The eldest daughter did say hi and went indoors with her mum,

It was time for us to leave, i asked my wife what she thought ref "Lottie"?
We both agreed we had two of our own dogs we owned and one that we we're fostering for the local SPA. centre and as this foster dog was 12 we didnt think anyone would re-home her and so it was a sure thing she'd be staying with us for the rest of her life,

But we just could'nt leave this little thing here !!! something inside of me was saying "do something" possitive.

The owner then asked do you want the dog?
By now all the kids we're standing here,  not one said oh no dad we want our dog to stay, not a tear in sight, and the cats we're now eating the cat food in the dish,

I felt it was up to me to do something and so i said " we'll take the dog and if our vet says she's got no problems etc and she settles down with our three then she'll have a home for life and was that ok with him his wife and the kids?????

Oh yes he said without even asking his wife (who'd we'd not seen since she return from the school pick-up run,) or any of the kids,
We opened the rear car door and to our surprise "Lottie" after the chain was taken off her just dived into the car.

My wife sat in the rear of the car and she said how the dog smelt and was very thin.

We arrived home and our three dogs all came out to give the normal greeting they give to all  "visitors friends and burglerer's and in this case "Lottie"
It was a case of sniff sniff and then the mad half hour around the garden running and wrestling.

The evening meals we're made ready and we thought we'd feed Lottie on her own until she got use to the other three's ways at meal times!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 "ie all three check each others empty plates in turn to see if anythings been left "never is anything left "but thats the routine anyway".

I just had enough time to book the vets for tomorrow for the check up and go and buy a doggy cage so Lottie could for the time being have her own private space as all three other dogs have a basket each and we didn't really know how Lottie would settle over night with the older dogs and so she'd be safe in the kitchen until morning.

It was by now almost the end of a day we didnt really plan and we just had a hope we'd get a full nights sleep.


----------



## Susie (Jun 9, 2015)

Looked everywhere for part 2, Whisteria, enjoyed reading part 1!
Have never had a pet in my life; does Lottie really exist-sounds so real!
Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## whisteria (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello Susie,
Yes it's a real story and until last friday at 2-30pm "Lottie" really did exist.
This is a true actual story of her very short life, (4yrs) and what she had to put up with and how it all ended,

For anyone who's alone or needs a friend this story say's it all,
How you can fall in love with an animal, how they never answer you back  how they never talk behind your back and how if you try and give it time how you'll learn to be able to understand "in this case" doggy language.

Read tonights "part two" of this four part story and i think it'll help you understand a lot about the dogs trying to understand how to fit into their new home,
 the concerns they have at whats around them "but more important "the fear they have from their past dealings with humans and the ghost of their last home.

Well susie,
 im just about to feed my three remaining dogs as ive just got back from our daily "Walkies" and just like us humans the first meal of the day is very special to these dogs plus a daily game i play with them called "TOASTY TIME" more about that later in the story.
Its been nice talking to you Susie and i hope you have a nice day.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 10, 2015)

*Lotties story (part two of four)*

It's the start to another day but this day was "Lotties" first with us,
I went down stairs and looked at this still half scared little dog she was in the corner of her cage with her head bowed down and those big brown eyes just looking at me.

Hello Lottie and how did you sleep? 
You have to keep in your mind this was a complete new scene for this little dog, im sure she'd never seen let alone heard the grand father clock tick and when it came to the hour chimes !!! well i must admit i'd not thought of this strange device when i put her in the kitchen "But" it was a nice warm place to sleep and she had good bedding
But as i say the different smells of our home and the fact she could be seen all the time was all so different to her past life chained to a small dark inside kennel.

I decided "not " to take Lottie on the normal morning walkies because i wanted her to settle and i was'nt sure of her walking skills  ie on a harness,

So Lottie was let out onto the big garden lawn "or so i thought"
She wouldn't budge out of that cage she was shaking,

 Now ive always found if you come down to their level and talk gently to them and offer something they just couldn't refuse (cooked chicken every time) then you've a chance.

Lottie looked at me and then the chicken and again at me (it was then i'd remembered that Lotties last owner had said she'd killed a chicken) 

Was this offer some sort of "rub her nose in it test to see if she'd take the chicken ?

No her gentle little mouth took the offering and ate it this was followed by the second offering of warm milk !!! again "yes" it was taken and then i was sniffed to see if i was worth eating!!!

As i opened the kitchen door i left the top half of this (stable door ) open and took the other three for their morning walkies.

When we returned "Lottie" was sitting by the cooker and my wife was talking to her (Lottie didn't seem to have any problems with women)

The other three we're all outside the kitchen door waiting for the first meal of the day followed by the toasty treat.

Lottie had her's in the kitchen and seemed to enjoy it "even at the great speed she ate it"

It was then that Lottie joined the others in the garden Im sure she wondered what the hells going on here, all three we're outside the kitchen door in the sitting possition and waiting for the daily "TOAST" 

(this is something i started ages ago to get all the dogs to learn their names and to teach each one to wait in turn until their name was called,

It's the same order every time, oldest first "Roxanne" then Henry and Then bough, "But now we had a new member of the gang "would she want to play this game?"

She loved it, and then ran around the garden with all the others while i did the poop patrol (keep the garden clean of any doggy droppings)

The vets appointment was for 10am and so off we went to have Lottie checked out and any vacinations done,

The micro chip was done & verious needles for this and that "but he'd have to have Lottie over night to have her spade" And so three days time at 10am was booked,
So far so good,
What do you think of her? I asked?

Well two things come to mind (1) she's a little bit thin "but these worm tablets should sort out any worms"  (2) She's on the nervus side,

We drove home and Lottie seemed to settle down, I sent an "E MAIL" to the previous owners telling them of todays vets visit (no reply recieved back)

Lottie did have worms but she seemed to enjoy her meals (and toast)

I decided it was time for her to have a walkies on her own, (remember i was told she always comes back when a car's approaching !!!!!!)

Lottie didnt understand a body harness or lead, she pulled like mad and she didnt enjoy her first walk.

We both tried and tried to win her over but she didnt seem to know how to play with a ball of just recieve a little cuddle and to brush her was just out of the question.

The day soon arrived and it was Lotties day to be spayed,
We drove her to the vets and all was as expected "they put Lottie into a cage very much like the one she now called home.

I assured Lottie all would be well and we left having been told the vet would ring us about 5pm to let us know everything was ok and a time to collect "Lottie" the following day.

It was 11am and the phone rang "TROUBLE" it was the vet,
Hello has Lottie any history of having fits?

I replied to the vet i'd not been told of any "WHY do you ask"?

Im afraid as we we're doing the operation to spay her she had a fit, she's come round and she's now sleeping, 
I said i'd find out from the previous owner's and let the vet know tomorrow when we collect Lottie.
I sent three "e-mails" and phoned 4 times "always the same " No reply from the e-mails and no answer from the phone,

My last phone call was at 8pm that evening "at last someones picked the phone up,

Hello simon talking,
Simon is your Daddy home?
No they've gone out,
Simon when will they be back?

Later!
Simon can you ask your Daddy or Mummy to phone me back tonight it dos'nt matter how late it is i need to talk to them about Lottie!!!
Its very important, I gave hime my number and he wrote it down and then i asked him to repeat the number back to me.

We heard nothing,
The next day we collected Lottie and the vet said these fits can damage the dogs brain everytime they have a fit.

We got home "still no replies" and Lottie seemed so tired, she slept most of the day "but still managed her dinner"

A few days past and it was a sunny day and the grass needed cutting,
As i got the mower out and started to cut the grass my wife came running out "quick Lotties acting very strange"
I ran into the house and lottie was trying to scratch her way through the tin floor of her cage, I put my arm around her and she settled down
it was the lawn mower engine that set all this off,

If only they could talk what would they tell us? 

 Why was "Lottie" so scared of the mower? Had she been run over? 
One thing was for sure the previous owners wouldnt tell us.

As the months past by Lottie had more epileptic attacks sometimes three a day,

When you first see a dog having an attack it can be a bit scary as the dog shakes and grits its teeth and screames, but this only last a few minutes and i found that if i called her name close up to her ear she seemed to slowy come round and once they're back with us they've no idea whats been going on.

All the time your involved in these verious things ie teaching Lottie to play, and walk on the harness and being there when she's had a fit with a drink of cold water and a cuddle "Your bonding with that animal.

The vet said he's never heard of a cure for these fits but sometimes the dog grows out of them as they get older.
I read everything i could lay my hands on to try to help "Lottie to have a better life but nothing seemed to work.

Me and Lottie became good friends but Lottie was'nt a kissy kissy dog, i tried all kinds but never a single kiss came from her "But by accident one day i was messing about and sang a bit of my own home made opera to Lottie and it went like this,

LA... LA... LA... LOTTIE;     LA...LA   LA LOTTIE .

And continued the same all the way through, suddenly "Lottie joined in and she kept going as long as i did.
My wife was amazed and so was i and Lottie at last seemed happy to share a song if not a kiss  "It was our party piece, any visitors we're served with the Lottie song and Lottie never let me down and always came in on cue.

After this breakthrough i managed to get lottie to join me by the woodburner during those freezing nights just before bedtime (and our rendition of the opera "Lotties song")

Some nights we'd be in bed about to go to sleep when "Lottie" would decide to sing on her own, It was the only time i'd shout down the stairs "Lottie thats enough,
But she'd have the last chorus before she'd go to sleep,

Many a night in the early hours she'd have a fit and both my wife and i would be up most of the night helping her get through one /two or /three fits
It was such a shame such a little animal should have these cards in life delt her way,

But one things for sure, Lottie didnt have a nasty bone in her body, and as for killing chicken's !! Lottie ran away from two hedge hoggs we sometimes find in our garden and also our neighbours cat, 

PART THREE IS THE BIG SHOCK.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 11, 2015)

You are a good writer, whisteria.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello Nancy,
And thank you,
Part three is about to be written and i warn you get you tissue ready.

Many thanks for reading the "LOTTIE STORY"


----------



## whisteria (Jun 11, 2015)

*Lotties story (part three of four)*

As the weeks /months went by Lottie really suffered more fits, "at least every three weeks she'd have a few fits and as she came round from each set we we're both there everytime trying to do what we could to help but to be honest that was nothing but just be there,
You can't feel what the dogs going through and you can't have a fit for them, all you can do is be there.

I must have spent hundreds of hours on the inter/nett reading and asking if anyone had any cure for these fits, 
I tried changing her diet but all to no avail.

I soon found out that what the vet had told us ref every fit damages the dogs brain and Lottie didnt want to go far from her cage, 
But it was'nt all bad she enjoyed the kitchen and the smell of fresh bread being made and we still had our singing to look forward to,

Then i noticed three weeks ago "Lottie " started to stop eating, she was drinking water like it was going out of fashion "But" food she did'nt want,
she was'nt interested in chasing the ball 
But she didn't want or even try to join in the singing??????

I phoned the vet and we we're in his surgery very quick, "Lottie" looked awful her big brown eyes looked sad and  the whites of her eyes we're red,

The vet said dont worry ive had lots of dogs in this last few days and i know what it is,               " poison"   

Poison i replied,

Yes, the vet replied,
It's the result of a moth's like netting that the moth has around the eggs its laid, As the eggs hatch and the bugs drop out of this netting like cover the bushes and grass gets a slight poison type effect on them, the animals sniff or even lick this effected area's and the dogs now been poisoned, the animal finds it hard to eat or even drink and until the effects wear off the animal feels down in the dumps and dehydrated.

"Lottie" was given two injections and some tablets to take twice a day and also we were given a syringe to get water down her throat as she may stop drinking.

As we drove home i felt much better thinkng this was just a time thing, a few days and Lottie would be helping me sing her song again.

Now the vet did say 3 or 4 days before "Lottie" would start to show signs of a recovery,

Lottie stopped going to the toilet, nothing was coming out of her,
Even her favourit (chicken food) she wouldnt touch, and after only 2 days i phoned the vet again and said im worried its been neary 7 days since she's eaten !!!!!

We arrived back at the vets on the thursday and the vet looked at her and did some test and asked us to leave "Lottie" with him as he needed to do blood test etc and an overnight stay was needed,

4pm the phone rang and it was the dreaded news we didnt want to hear,

Lottie had kidney failure, she only had 20% of her kidney working and it was failing fast,

He continues "Lottie" had no chance, 
He'd given her another injection so she was in no pain,

I asked if i could ring him back as i needed to think.

My wife and i talked "but we both had the same thought and it was that "Lottie" was'nt to suffer any more pain,

I'd noticed the last few days she didnt want to sit by me on the sofa "but" she'd get out of her cage and come up to me and i'd give her a cuddle and then do what she always liked (rub her belly) No wonder she returned to her cage ,

Little did i know i was rubbing her hurting area.

We phoned the vet back and said we didnt want her suffering anymore and if he thought she was in pain then she should be put to sleep,

It was one of the hardest things we'd both had to do but after seeing my wifes mother suffer in pain with cancer we both thought this was wrong "but because of the law we had to see her pass away slowly and in really bad pain as the drugs to stop pain started to stop working.

This time we could do something about the situation and so we waited to hear what the vet had to say,

He said "Lotties in no pain just now and he'd like to do one more test in the morning to confirm his readings and if they we're still bad?  Then it would be better to end her pain and suffering.

Friday morning arrived and we'd not slept a wink, even the other three dogs knew something was'nt right,

The phone rang at 10am and it was a case of who was going to lift the reciever !!!!!!!!!!!!!

The news was'nt good, "Lotties kidney reading was showing it was nearly a complete shut down and the end had come"

It was arranged that we'd be with "Lottie" when the final injections would be given 2-15 that afternoon.

We'd decided that "Lottie" would be put in our garden under the old apple tree, its a nice part of the garden and one part we're you can see all the Lawn and the play area "Lottie" first saw when she arrived home with us, And we have two other dogs we once had both died of old age at 14yrs of age so she'd have company.

We dug the grave and then just said little to each other,

It was now time to go to the vets and say goodbye to "Lottie",
2-15 and the vet asked us to come into his office he showed his two readings ref the kidney's and then we walked into the room to say goodbye "Lottie"

She was in this cage and we knelt down so we could give her the final hug,

In all the three years we'd had "Lottie" she'd never once gave me a kiss and today was'nt going to change, she looked at me as if to say "cant you do anything?
And then she turned her head away as the first of three injections we're given,

She relaxed after the first and after the second she was gone.

As a child my father wouldn't hear of boys crying, he came from a very different period in time than we live in now and as a child if i was caught crying i would say "no it's just grit in my eye,

Well big boys dont cry do they ? they get grit in their eye's,

I had a lot of grit in my eyes for day's after "Lottie" died,

When we returned home we put Lottie to rest in the body bag the vet gave us, she had her favourit blanket and one of my old jumpers she liked to sleep with,
And then we filled in the grave and just told her she was a very much loved little dog.

TOMORROW IS THE LAST PART AND IT's FOR THOSE WHO NEED A FRIEND;


----------



## whisteria (Jun 12, 2015)

*Lotties story (part four)*

It's one week since Lottie died and i still have her in my thoughts,
That last few minutes before it was all over,
Ive the thought "Would i do it all again" And the answer is yes i would, I feel in a way we gave Lottie three years of a life she didn't know about,

Ive said it before "if only they could talk" But sometimes they can in a way only the really caring person can understand,

I remember these words from a song, It's about a boy who's been blind all his life and he asked his father this !!!!!!!! What color is the sky daddy?

Its a question any father with such a child who's blind must dred, how do you describe any color to such a child?

Well its much the same when you have any animal you truly love and your faced with the fact they have hours to live because of no cure "but you can't tell the animal this (you can't describe the color of pain)

Since  lotties death ive had notice through the post to say her vacinations are due, 
everytime i turn the tv on i see something to do with sheep dogs, And as i get the dogs dinners ready im still putting out four dishes instead of three.

One very good thing has come out of all this sad happenings and its that im lucky enough to know what its like to have love for an animal and thats a good thing,

So many people can't or dont want to get on with other people they'd sooner be alone,

Its to these people i say animals are such good company all they ask is for care and attention and they'll never talk behind your back or disrespect you,

We've another three dogs and the future will be a repeat of lotties loss'
 we knew this when we rescued all three dogs' but everyday with them has something to say it was worth the effort and we feel good knowing they all are in good health and happy,

So if you are needing company? the verious rescue centre's have animals who didn't ask to be born 'some have lost a loving owner and just need a home, some have suffered at the hands of cruel humans "these are the dogs you'd think would never want to be near any human "but 9 times out of 10 these are the most loving animals you'll ever get to meet.
And then you have the older ones who just want a loving home for the final year or two!!!!!!!

IT's sometimes strange the way things happen and today was one,
We went round to our gite to take some tools (ive a set of gates arriving next week) while we we're at the gite my wife went up the track to see a french friend,
now one of the old houses that's been empty for years has a caravan parked and (nomads) are living on the land of this old house, they have a dog on a chain and string around it's neck,
my wife could hear the dog was having trouble breathing and so she called one of these people over and showed him the problem, as luck would have it the dogs skin was'nt broken but the neck area was red,

The owner said if the dog gets off the chain he chases the sheep and the farmer will shoot him,
My wife said we have a used collar and if she fitted it would you stop using string?
we did this for the dog and not the dogs owner.

It was "Lotties" old collar and after it was fitted onto this little chap we left, but i thought to myself Lottie would have wanted that little dog to have the collar.

Well to those who've taken the time and interest to read "Lotties Story" I thank you and for those alone in life "give a little thought to giving a dog a second chance and give yourself someone to love and share your life.
Many thanks to you all.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

What a lovely post, Whisteria. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 15, 2015)

*It's pouring down*

Morning all,
Well it's pouring down here in this dept of France and as its Monday its half day closing for the shops and stores so the village will be dead from noon.

I bought an old outside lamp from a "Brocante" (carboot sale) ages ago and yesterday i fitted it up and wired it outside the front door of the gite,
I finished it about 5 pm and as its still day light i couldn't really see the full advantage of this new lamp working so i went back at 11pm with the Boss and stood looking at this lamp in the pouring rain it makes the front of the gite look really old wordly and the light mixed with the ivy on the walls adds that calm look,

Well the boss has just said to me "your not doing any outdoor things today in that pouring raint " you'll catch your death"

Question, is the 11pm rain non death catching then?

But its a great thing for a man or woman (lets get it right) to have a workshop or hobby room on days like these, ive just decided to continue to paint the outside bench blue, it was white but ive got into this french thing ref pale colour blue and so the bench is having a face lift and because its such a wet day the workshop is a very handy place to have,
I think everyone should have such a space.

Well what are you retired lot doing today?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi, Whisteria have fun painting. I am gardening on my balcony later in the morning (it's 2am here,) and then, as a reward, I am going rollerblading. I get to wear my purple skates and leopard helmet  and  enjoy the day before the worst of the heat sets in. After that, I will take a dip in a friend's salt water pool.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Shalimar, Dont you get people looking at you as you skate just wearing your leopard helmet and purple boots ?????
But it sounds like a good free style of life to me, 
Good on yer


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

Whisteria!! I wear leggings and a comfortable top as well as skating gear. Lol. It is a lot of fun, now I no longer fall down. Skateboarding is next.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 15, 2015)

*some people are just born funny*

Evening all,
Well it's almost the end of another day, A day i wont forget in a hurry,
I did paint the old garden bench light blue and then to be honest i felt a little bit lost, (i keep expecting "Lottie" to be at my feet in the workshop)
And so i was in need of a bit of time to myself and so i set off back to the gite to make a list of jobs to do when this rain stops,

As i was pulling out of our drive i noticed the neighbor walking around in her garden talking to herself !!!!!!!!!!!!
I got out of the car and asked if she was ok?

Oh ive done a stupid thing "she said" ive put my mobile phone down in the garden and i cant find it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I said i'll ring you up on your mobile and you can then hear it ringing and you can pick it up.

And so i got back in the (it's a car fitted phone in the car) and i asked her for her mobile number,

I pressed all the numbers and hey pressto her phone rang, she took the phone out of her housecoat pocket and pressed the hold button and then said to me i'll call who ever it was back later when ive found my phone:sentimental:

When i pointed out she had her phone in her house coat pocket "she then pulled the phone out of the pocket  "looked at me" And said how did you know it was in my pocket all the time?
As i was about to tell her my phone rang and i said hang on a minute let me get this call !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was the neighbor im talking to,
She went on to say hello you just rang me but i dont recognize your number who are you?

I asked if i was there and she handed me her phone and said its for younthego:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a laugh 
She still hasn't a clue how i had known her phone was in her pocket.

Tomorrows the start to the rest of our lives "lets hope it isnt a rainy one.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 15, 2015)

It just started pouring out this way a little while ago, even looked like few clouds were trying to form funnels, thank goodness they fizzed out and the sky just has large dark clouds cover vast amounts of the sky and nothing else.  We did get warnings to over the news about the pending bad weather just after the sky turned black.  It hit here before the broadcasting  area, seems we are the last to know sometimes.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 15, 2015)

I`m cracking up right now......


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

Whisteria, too funny. Lollolllol.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 15, 2015)

If this story is true, to me the neighbor seems confused...could she have a health issue that is making her forgetful?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

Cookie, I wondered that also. The lady seemed to have difficulty focusing.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep.  That story even has me confused, LOL.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

Cookie, I thought we were always confused.....lol


----------



## Cookie (Jun 15, 2015)

Shhhh, don't tell anyone ...  I know exactly what's happening, sure I do.  LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

It's ok, Cookie, we just need more Canadian beer, eh? LMAO


----------



## jujube (Jun 15, 2015)

Too funny!  Sounds like something I would do......I lose things constantly.   I'm always looking for my reading glasses and they're up on my head.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 15, 2015)

Good morning folks,
It's just gone 6am here and the moons finished the night shift and the sun's just getting ready to show, the dawn chorus is in full swing (those birds sing like no record could and as usual the dogs are all ready for walkies,
Now ref my neighbor needing "medical help"?

No she's just  like the rest of us with a full life times experience behind her and a good safe country place to live "but she got caught talking to herself,
(We all do it one way or another )

Ive stood infront of "Lotties grave" and said a few things "but ive not been caught "YET"

This old girl opposit us is a full shilling and as they say "no flies on her" 
we do tend to look after each other here,
 i look across the garden to see if she's got her fire going in the winter months and little tell tale signs like that,

One very good invention the french did and use is the old outside window shutters, great for keeping the sun off the furniture in the hot sunny days "but also great as a form of security all through the year as once closed of an evening the place is secured, And around 9-30pm she closes her shutters ready for bed later on,
But again it's a tell tale sign if everything is normal and when i see her shutters open as i walk past most mornings around 6am ish i know she's up and about.

She's not long had her mobile and to her its just a phone, she'd never take a snap shot with it, 
It's what we call an age thing, she's not got a www PC. And wouldnt know how to use one,

But when they made people like her they chucked the mold away, (she's a one off and a real nice person to know and makes great french cake)

Well im ready the dogs are ready so im off to see what natures been doing while i slept safe and sound in my bed,
Have a nice one folks talk to you later.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 16, 2015)

*Well here in france we have had the warning but what a question*

Evening all,
I hope your all well and enjoying being alive,
Ive spent the day around at our gite cutting the hedges and strimming the grass, Im waiting for the new gates to arrive so ive been doing the prep work for these and what ever else needs doing each day,

Now i dont do a lot of milage these days and so when i do get my car out i enjoy going the longer route to the gite "about 5miles if i go this longer way"

Now the french police have given out warnings that they are going to get hard on drivers due to more and more people not having insurance or ever passed a driving test and ofcause the drink limits are being abused badly,

Here you must carry insurance/drivers permit etc and in the windscreen you have to show when the car was last tested and that its up to date to be on the road 
And if all this wasn't enough you need a green sticker in the windscreen to show you have insurance,

So i have a "MANS" (notice ive said mans) little bag i have all my details inside this bag, (the french dont have any problems with men carrying little bags)

So as im driving along and as "always"     enjoying one of the best cars ever made,  When suddenly this police man appears waving a stick with blue flashing light's
 "like something out of star wars,

He's pointing for me to pull over and stop,  If i had pulled any further over i'd have been in a ditch, (these country back roads we're made for horse and cart)

He and this police lady asked me to turn off the engine and get out, 
While the policeman is looking inside my car the police lady asked (all in one breath for ) Insurance policy, drivers permit with photo on it, proof of the vehicles owner, an visible vest (new law came in last year & my supply of drink test kit (another law that nobodies sure if its in or not in ref being law) but i have these self test kit to see if im fit to drive.
I asked if i could get back in the car as all she'd ask for was in the glove box.,?

While im waiting for a reply i notice the policeman is playing football with my tyre's "kicking them as he checks the info in the windscreen,

After all this checking is completed the policeman ask "what make of car is this??? American maybe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I replied No It's english,
What type of english car is it??

I took a deep breath and replied it's a BENTLEY.

Bentley he' replied,

Why do you ave your letter of your name here, (he pointed to the top of the radiator and the "B" enclosed in the Bentley wings).

Maybe you forget who you are;;;;;;;;;; with that they both grinned at each other (as this must be the french good joke of the year)

It's not my letter of my name, it's the Bentley logo,
Do you think this car will one day be popular?

After nearly 20 mins of this questioning i asked if i was in any trouble?

No no why do you say this?

Because i was hoping to do some work in my garden today and im expecting a delivery and i'd like to be at the address so i can sign for it I didn't ecpect to be seeing you.


What are you aving delivered,?

Gates. I REPLIED,

Will they be french made gates?
Yes they are coming from just outside of paris "so yes they're french gates"

Good he replied you must go now "but do not speed" as we are testing for speedy drivers.

Thank you i'll remember your advice,
As i drove off i thought to myself (never heard of "BENTLEY) but come to think of it ive never seen another one here since we've lived here but ive seen an american "HUMMER"


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2015)

Acccch the Spanish Gaurdia are just as annoying with drivers, and it's usually followed by a fine in cash on the spot for some invented misdemeanour's. Never heard of a Bentley???..no class French gendarmes..but we knew that anyway..LOL>...btw Hummers are very common in Southern Spain.. almost always  in bright yellow..  

Daughter knows the rules of the road in Spain having lived there for years and running a business, but the other day she had to go and collect her o/h from the airport. She was wearing flip flops ( a no no in Spain to drive in)...and on the way she had to collect some fence panelling, so she attached the trailer to her 4x4 picked up the panelling, then made her way to the airport with the panelling all tied on the trailer. She couldn't go into the multi storey car park because of the attached trailer so she text son-in-law and told him to be quick she would park in the drop down area  instead. She pulled in to a space behind an old battered car with 2 young men sitting in it playing on their phones, and noticed the trailer was overhanging a walkway, so she pulled forward alongside the 2 youngsters and asked them to pull forward so she had enough room to fit in the space behind them. They gave her an odd look but moved forward and she manoeuvred the 4x4 and the trailer in to the spot behind them. Just as she applied the handbrake one of the scruffy young men got out of the car came to her window and pulled out his ID...yup, both of the ''youths' were undercover cops..and she had to think fast as to the reason she was parked there and not get a fine or have the flip flops spotted. Fortunately they were clearly on another job and told her just not to do it again..*phew* lucky escape...


----------



## whisteria (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Hollydolly,
yes your right ref keeping your eyes open,
Me and the wife went to a classic tractor show here a few weeks back (i love classic cars /bikes and the rusty counters on the brocante's) As we walked around i found the citroen and it was in lovely condition, a real credit to who ever owned it

 "but" as i went to the otherside of the car you could see a fresh key scratch all along the drivers door, it was fresh you could see the white under the main paint,
I looked around to see if the owner was about and i felt guilty incase anyone thought it was anything to do with us,
It spoilt the experience of just looking at these cars,

Ref my car ive had it years now and the locals now it and its never caused any problems "in fact ive got a citroen 2cv i did up five years ago and if i have that on the road the local farmer says "now that is a car tobe proud of "french" and well made But he likes the Bentley also,
The only thing ive found is that when i take the car to the supermarket i stay inside and read (can't stand inside these supermarkets) i do get ex-pats coming over and thinking im french due to the number plates  start to try and tell me it's a british car "but i enjoy the car "i really do"  and the comfort in driving it is second to non,

Now the hummer ive seen here a few times is also yellow "i wonder why?
The Bentleys silver grey,
I did see a yellow real classic RollsRoyce in the uk a few years ago "it had the fold down hood and i fell in love with it "but just like a naughty boy my other half looked at me and said
Before you ask the Answers "NO".:sorrow::sorrow::sorrow:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

OMG  re the scratch on the vintage car...isn't jealousy a horrible horrible thing? I too love vintage cars, and I would be very upset if I saw that one had been keyed!! 

LOL your wife sounds like me . The other day in Marbella we saw a limited edition Ferrari, a  jet black Maserati and a Glossy black  lotus  Elite all driving behind each other...hubs was drooling.....lol...''Firgit it'' I said..we need the new drive done ..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't they do the equivalent of MOTs in France?  

I remember our trip to the Rhones Alpes region a couple of years ago and the roads were soooooo narrow!  And there was a deep ditch on each side so it was nerve wracking.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2015)

Speaking of "keyed" scratches. One of our campers has had a few problems with an ex girlfriend and woke up to find his fairly new Dodge pickup keyed. Not sure if it was her but BITCH was engraved very deeply into drivers door. 
I don't know the circumstances, but it's a lousy thing to do.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Ameriscot,
 Yes they have a very stiff control technique (MOT in the uk) but its every two years instead of every one like you have in the uk,
But tobe honest some of the stuff i see driving around i do wonder how the hell they ever get through any test "but they have the sticker in the windscreen giving the dates of pass and date when next due"
We do have lots of deer in these parts and early morning and early evening just as its going dark you really do have to be aware as these deer run across from field to field,
We've had many serious accidents because of the deer (not myself) but its in the local papers offten.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 17, 2015)

*Big day tomorrow,*

Hi folks,
Its been a scorcher weather wise here today the only thing i dont like in the hot weather is the fly problem,
OOH i really do hate the blighters,
We've tried all kinds of ideas old and new to get rid of them ie 'vineagar in a saucer, Lavender on the kitchen window, sprays (wife wont have a spray in the house since some friend of her's nearly died due to a chimney sweep spraying lavender spray in a room after the chimney had been swept, her friend came into the room to pay him and had a fit "she was allergic to sprays, her daughter walked into the room to find her mother on the floor and the sweep trying to get her to wake-up,

The french still use those hanging paper strips "that sticky stuff" but if you use one of these you then have to look at dead flies hanging about the room for days, yuk

But tomorrow if all go's to plan the gates will be delivered and i hope to fit them on the old post with ease "thats like saying we've been married for fourty years and never had a cross word "impossible" is my reply to that statement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now i dont know how many of you have put up double gates???? 
Well ive done a few in my time and i feel you do need two people to do this job, and ive a feeling that when it comes to four hands making light work of this task !!!!!!!!!!
Well maybe with two gags will help, but we"ll see.
But im really looking forward to seeing them up and then they'll be painted. ohhhhhhhhhhh Isn't life exciting

It's a pity i cant let you hear what im hearing as im about to say goodnight, It's a barn owl just outside of this window "giving it hell" as the norm you dont hear anything.

Well good night to one and all.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 19, 2015)

*They've arrived And so has "Ruby"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Good morning all,
It's going to be a nice hot day here today and im looking forward to visiting the local farmers store (it's called rual france) and its one of those held back in time places,
all the local farming folk go there to buy tractor parts, chicked feeds nuts and bolts "even clothing" Honey/home made local wine, etc etc

It's a place i like to go and just see the folk who use these places,
 you really do see some fashions you never thought we're still around
And the faces say it all 'that outside working and living off the Land are on the faces of these people,
 a life time of experience just walking around that store infront of you at any one time.

The gates arrived yesterday and they are a fine pair, well made and should last a life time,
Now getting them up is another matter, the fixing wont do on the old very solid steel post ive got,
So ive to work out another way to hang these gates and im thinking of the old hook and eye idea "but i want to go to this old farm store to see wants on offer in the store".
It's going to take time and a lot of hoofing and blowing to get these gates up but they'll out see our days once they are up (and keep the bull from resting his huge head inbetween the frame work of the gates we have now)

I must admit you do get stiff in the old joints as the years kick in, I'd really had enough by 7pm last night and after  a shower and dinner i was falling asleep,
But thats life.

Apart from the local farmers driving past onthe tractors I did have one other visitor yesterday "RUBY"
Now "Ruby is a black mixed breed dog that belongs to one of the farms but nobody has a hold on "Ruby" she takes her self off from farm to farm and say's hello to everyone and anyone who has food to offer, she comes up to you and lays on her back, once you've said hi and give her a little tickle "well," your her friend for life.

When she was a younger dog she'd jump through the very same "V" shape in the gates and land on the otherside of our fence,
Ive never known a dog so friendly even the local cats dont mind "Ruby"

Well  her good life style and food for free every place she visits have had their toll on Ruby,
 her jumping over anything bigger than a "match stick" days are well over, 

I'd say Ruby's shape is more barrel shape than that of an athlete and you dont see many barrels jumping over gates.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But after sharing a few chicken sandwiches "Ruby" moved on to the next food supply outlet further along the track,
But it was nice to see her again.

Well im about to have breakfast and then go and see life as it was 50 years ago in the old farmers store.
Be good and we'll share another's days happenings soon.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 19, 2015)

*What a day,*

Evening all,
 Well weatherwise its been a beauti, hot sunny and a real smasher, "infact i had the first of my cucumber's today "fresh from the greenhouse" And the toms are starting to swell, not long now and we'll be able to have toms with taste, (the shop one's seem watery "no real taste in them".

We've been to the local farmers store as i said i was going there to get the bits and pieces to fix the gates up and so tomorrow i hope to have them up and opening.

As we made our way back home we drive down a very nice country lane, trees either side forming a tunnel effect with wild flowers growing on both sides of the track,
we saw a really nice sight, it was a hen with her chicks all running along this track towards a farmhouse,
It's a sight thats really nice to see,
The speed those little legs go to keep up with mother is amazing.

You can tell its summer time as the ladders are out all over the place leaning against cherry trees and the basketts are filling up fast.
The birds are in full voice from early Morn 5-30am until 9-30pm all singing away,

During the later part of the summer we offten see and hear the rooks etc sitting in the tall trees chirping away as drunk as the lords due to eating grapes all day,
It's natures own Larder door left open for the animals "food for free" you might say "but winters not far away from October" so the wild life makes the most of the free for all
while it last.
As ive said before mid to late june is the one time in the summer that a lot of color is missing in the garden, 
As the early june flowers start to fade away and the july ones have not yet flowered june is a bit lacking in the garden,

Ive Lillies in full bud and tagets just starting to flower any day now and the sweet pea's are climbing like hell, the honeysuckle's the one plant that never lets the june garden down, it flowers throughout the month and the smell is just lovely of an evening that and Lavender and both attract the bee's,

Yes if your in to country early evening walks im sure you've walked past a hedge and suddenly the smell of honeysuckle hits you "but you can't always see the bush as it hides in the hedge.
Nature's a wonderful wonder of the world and one i enjoy very much.

Anyone else enjoy the summer in the countryside?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 19, 2015)

I love the smell of honeysuckle.  We love all the different landscapes in Scotland - coastal, mountains, forests, countryside.  We've been riding our bikes a lot recently and it's mainly on quiet country roads, many of them coastal.  We've been cloudy and drizzly recently which means midgies will be out and biting unless there is a good breeze.  I've been wanting to take some photos of many of the flowers that are blooming in our garden now but am avoiding the midgies and waiting for sunshine again.  I especially love the irises and the aquilegia.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Often I'll read your page Whisteria and it reminds me very much of Spain. Honeysuckle smells lovely but my favourite is Lady of the Night otherwise known as Night Blooming Jasmine, and that's exactly what it does, it blooms at night and the scent is overwhelmingly gorgeous. I have a large shrub of LOTN outside my front door at my house in Spain. However the one major drawback with it is that  is at night it attracts Mozzies like iron to a magnet ...so it's probably not the best idea to have it close to the front door, but the aroma is divine!!


----------



## whisteria (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello you two lovely ladies,
Isn't great to share thoughts on daft things really like smells from nature etc,
A lot of people would never say i Like such and such a flower or scent they give off  'it reminds me of ' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (men particuarly) 

Yet we men splash all kinds of aftershave all over thinking it attracts the opposit sex, (more like flies i find).

We've white "ice berg" roses over the wooden arch that leads to a bendy path that ends up at our pool and the smell off these white roses is just something to remember.
Roses that have a smell ""scent" call it what you will do cost more but they're worth the extra cost.

We visit one garden centre here and as you enter the inddors you have to walk through the indoor plant area, "well" the smells and the freshness of all these verious plants is really up lifting, ive said to my wife it's worth coming just for the entrance walk throught,
Arhhhhhhhh Life's simple things cost little but mean so much


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 20, 2015)

On our bike rides in rural areas we often smell wild garlic.  

Since I've become allergic to most artificial scents I appreciate the smell of flowers even more.  I noticed when I first moved to the UK that men were allowed to call things lovely or delightful and I just love that!  My husband is a serious nature lover which is why our garden is so beautiful.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 20, 2015)

*They're up.*

Evening all,
Well again a nice day weatherwise and im pleased to report the new gates are up and swinging "open and closed".

Her indoors is pleased with the results and has just said when ive painted the arrows on the top of the gates they'll look nice,

Why is it that a job you'd think would take a few hours ends up taking all day ? 
Simple things like drills snapping, and the lining up of two gates could be so time consuming,

But apart from a bit of painting and putting in a new stop / & bolt holding hole plate tobe concreted in place (mondays job as the builders are closed until monday)

One more to tick off the list of jobs to do.

Ive no doubt i really do feel the aches and pains after a day's work, "I never use to feel so knackard by 7pm as i do these days"

But ive really enjoyed this nice weather and its good tobe alive.

Hows your day been?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 20, 2015)

I was feeling pretty lazy today.  The 41 mile bike ride yesterday made me more tired than any of the rides last week.  So other than grocery shopping and tidying the house, I sat and read my murder mystery.  

The weather has been dreich and we got rained on during our bike ride yesterday.  But the sun came out for a while today and is still peeking out now.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 20, 2015)

Your post about Ruby reminds me of our neighborhood cat. There is an animal rights group in town that traps and neuters stray cats, then releases them where they were found. They also drop off food for them  if they can't talk someone into feeding them.   This one doesn't have a home.  He prefers to wander from door to door and beg. He is usually fat.  He always leaves just a little food, like he's saving it for a drought.  I give him dry catfood.  He prefers scraps.  But I'm the go-to house when everyone else is out of town.  I considered adopting him, but I don't want an outdoor cat, he doesn't like it indoors, doesn't like to be handled, and worst of all, he sprays.  I draw the line at that.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 20, 2015)

whisteria said:


> Good morning all,
> It's going to be a nice hot day here today and im looking forward to visiting the local farmers store (it's called rual france) and its one of those held back in time places,
> all the local farming folk go there to buy tractor parts, chicked feeds nuts and bolts "even clothing" Honey/home made local wine, etc etc
> 
> ...



Hi, whisteria......don't you just love the old country stores, they are becoming a thing of the past around here...If you can make it until 7 pm, you're doing good, my limit is 1/2 a day, especially in this Texas heat......good luck with the gates.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Folks,
I enjoyed both replies, 
the one from Nancy reminded me that we have an old box thats just inside two buildings here in the main village this box is turned upside down "like a little house idea
and this old lady feeds the local strays, we offten see kittens etc playing inbetween these two buildings but because this area is so out of the way nobody would ever harm the cats and lifes just so laidback "why run when you can walk type of place",I feel they chucked the mold that made such carring old ladies away after she was born.

And as Jackie said, those old country stores are not getting re-opened if the do shut up shop,
I sometimes wonder if they make any money when you see the family all working there and the sort of things they have on the shelves "some items have been on the shelves for years"
But it makes you want to buy there and keep them going as long as you can,

Jackie!
 I dont think it'll be many more years until im doing half days work,
I remember the day i retired and decided to cut the small fron lawn we had in that house,
I got the walk behind mower out and as i started it up i looked up the street only to see this guy walking down the hill towards our house,
He had a shoulder bag (proberly with his lunch in it) but because he looked like he was going to do a days work and i'd now retired!!!! I felt a bit embarrassed and went inside until he'd passed,
I didnt want him to think i was some kind of unemployed  bum.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 21, 2015)

*Tandem cycles*

I almost forgot,
Cycling is a very much done thing here in france "the french take it very serious indeed"
Well yesterday when i was in the larger town i went to get some bit & pieces the farmers store didnt have,
Now this store i went to has all the cycles in, ie electric/ racing bikes/ Sit up and beg style/ little trailers for bikes and yesterday a TANDEM (two person bike,
Ive not seen a new one for years but they're back 490 EURO so they're not giving them away,

On the news bourd it was saying the latest cycle must have is a fold over mini trailer,"like a caravan for pushbikes" it's got lights , indicators, etc
very light and it folds into two sections so you just pull the section over to make a sleeping bed size for one person/ with cooker and washing sink.
So if your into cycling and you want a very light trailer to pull ???  "they're on the way."

My own push bike i bought seconhand and its a dutch make, it has brakes that are very much like you'd have on a motor bike ie they have brake shoe's inside the front wheel,
its a very relaxed riding possition and very smooth to ride,
do you think the trailer will catch on


----------



## whisteria (Jun 23, 2015)

*One and one make two*

Morning all,
A bit overcast here in france today, but the forcast is for sun later on,
So cant be bad.

im rubbing down the two gate post and paintng them black today and after yesterdays concreting of the gate stop plate the complete job will be finshed and boy what a difference these new gates make, it makes the opening look so much bigger.

Opposit the gates is the track leading to the farms etc and opposit this track are acre's of fields, plenty of room for cow's to roam out of site for miles "But" ive had two cows watching me these last few days doing this gate change over,
The older cow has signs of her being stitched up on one side and the little cow is the reason why this shaved area is on the mother cow,

The little cow seems fascinated  by my working away and stands for hours watching me and then lays down for the rest of the day to continue to watch me,

A lovely site to see "just two cow's in a masive field all to them selves."


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

Sounds like Halcyon days Whisteria... got any photos?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 23, 2015)

Was going to ask same question as  Holly has, Whisteria ....... would love to see some photos 
Enjoy reading your posts


----------



## whisteria (Jun 23, 2015)

Im not a wizz kid when it comes to PC's etc but i'll have to start reading up on how to do photo's etc.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 24, 2015)

*Snake in the grass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Evening all,
Once again the days been spent around at the gite carrying on doing improvements and keeping the place looking nice,

We've a french front door and shutters outside of all the windows and the rear kitchen door, (Wooden storm shutter's)
The french i must say are good at making the front doors, ours is made of oak and 3/4 of it is glass inside with 10 sections outside that have metal squares fitted,
the idea is that you can have the inside of this door's glass section open but still the door can be locked and because of these 10 metal sections its pretty safe from anyone opening the door from the outside,
All fine and dandy "until you remove these 10 metal sections to be painted, they look great with all the scrolling metal but boy oh boy when it comes to painting these scrolling sections "what a job" 
But now im pleased to say they are re-painted and they go back tomorrow in the inner sections of the door (and stay there for another 5 years)

Now i needed to stop off in the village so i left a little bit early (read my meeting with a near deaf friend who's thinking of his funneral every time i talk to him)
As im driving along the track up towards the proper road i noticed this "SNAKE" twisting about and two young lads prodding it with a stick,

We do have a few snakes here that can give you a nasty bite and so i pulled over and said to be careful "that snake might be poisonous,

They said the builders wagon had squashed it and it was really dead "it was just acting to be alive" (Some kids have some strange ideas)

But as the tractor and a trailer full of hay rolled over it and squashed it until it burst open i dont think it will be attacking anyone.

But it just shows you you never know whats in the long grass do you.

But kids are not like when i was young, these two took out pocket mobile phones and started taking pictures to show their school mates,

Not like when i was a lad and we showed via hands the size of the one that got away 'it got bigger as the day got longer' still they do say the camera never lies so why not take a few shots? (They didnt want me in the shots spoil sports)

But again its been one of those day's you feel glad tobe alive.

Hows your day been?????


----------



## imp (Jun 24, 2015)

There is lore surrounding mystery in the Missouri Ozarks, much of it concerning snakes. Many "locals" there actually _believe _that a snake cannot die, until the sun sets! My nephew's new wife, a "hill-billy" of uncertain origin, firmly replied to his contention it was an "old wives' tale" with, "Beliebve what you want. A snake never dies until sunset!". 

I wondered about cloudy days!        imp


----------



## whisteria (Jun 26, 2015)

*Just a pottering sort of day*

Evening all
I hope your well and enjoying the day,
Apart from going out for about an hour to the local supermarket, ive been in the garden all day,
The boys (dogs) have all stayed in the stable most of the day because its very cool inside and they're not keen on a day like to day "very hot" 
Next week its forast to be even hotter,

The cucuumber and tomatoes are all doing well and give it about a week and the first tome will be ready for eating (can't wait) you just can't get better than home grown food.

Ive cut  about 1/3 of the lawn and trimmed the edges but its just to hot, It's the flies that get me, as your working in the garden they attack you, stick to your legs or head and eyes "ooooooooooh i hate the things,

So this afternoon ive been top and tailing black currants while sitting under the shade on the patio, and then a dip in the pool,

Its an unheated pool and when i get out ive stiffend up and look like i did 20 years ago "but it dont last long in this heat, within a few minutes im back to flablayful:

But "whats that saying when in rome do as the romans do?  The french garden around 7am until about 9 am and after that its just to hot so they wait until 8 pm and do a few hours as the weathers cooling down and then its the patio, the wine and a long chat until bedtime.

Ive been ordered by "she who must be obeyed" to sort the fan on a stand out for the bedroom as its to hot of an evening and she's finding it hard to sleep.

My brother in-law lives in the USA. SCotsdale "phoenix- arizonia and boy it can get really hot around summertime.

Yes the hot weather is a welcome thing but i couldn't live in a hot country all the time,



Well im off for a nice cold drink and then an hour in the garden "just Pottering"  (what a smashing life to live) And then one more dip in the pool,:welcoming:


Talk to you all soon,


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 26, 2015)

Drizzly, foggy and mild here in west Scotland.  I'm ready for some real heat.  Supposed to get a heat wave in the UK but of course it's going to skip our area.  Supposed to hit 19C next week and that's fine with me.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Ooh, Whisteria, I love black currants, particularly with clotted cream which costs an arm and a leg here. I so enjoy hearing of your idyllic life in la belle France. Good on yer!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Annie, unseasonably warm here for June. Temps as high as eighty degrees. Hope your trip is lovely.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 27, 2015)

*Evenings about to start*

Evening all, 
A dull morning but just after 12 noon the sun decided to shine and stayed all day,
Ive not been off the property except for early morning "walkies" with the dogs" so ive not used any petrol and ive spent all day in the garden planting flowers and tidying the borders,
Ive a new way of weeding now, instead on one large bucket to put the weeds in i now use two buckets, the extra one is for stones etc,
Ive a new concrete base to lay next week and im using all the old rubble etc as hard core so the extra buckets really do help and its amazing how quickly you can fill this extra bucket up.

It's now 10-10 pm and im knackard, i'll sleep tonight thats for sure.

Tomorrow is Sunday and we're going to a fete (this ones has a carboot sale in the grounds) so i'll have a look at the rusty counter to see whats on offer.

Its forcast to be a nice hot day, So its shorts and T.shirt weather.

Anyone got any plans for "sunday"?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2015)

Sounds like you had a lovely relaxing day Whisteria. (we're an hour behind you as you know)..so it's 9.25 now I've only been home from work for an hour and a half.. I have no plans for Sunday except to rest my back. I was at work for 12 hours today, and it was over 80 degrees today no AC in there so had to rely on having all the doors open to let a through draught in...

I do have to have my rear offside tyre repaired cuz I have a slow puncture and the garage is only open 'till 12 on Sundays , but other than that...maybe Sunday lunch in the pub garden if it's another hot day otherwise R&R for me..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 27, 2015)

We will be on a long bike ride.  Could have a few showers off and on but we've  got rain jackets and trousers.


----------



## Lon (Jun 27, 2015)

It's just after 2 PM Saturday here and 102F and heating up as we move along through the day. Think I will try and take a nap.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 28, 2015)

*Do you think as you get older*

Evening playmates,
Well i hope those who went to church enjoyed it and those like me who went to the likes of carboot sales also enjoyed them,
I got three really good buys today 2x old outside wall lamps and 12 tomatoe growing metal stakes the total spend was 13 euro so that cant be bad,
both lamps work and one needs a re-paint, But when these are up and wired they'll add that french look to the outside area of the gite.

I enjoy doing these sorts of re-vamp's to bring things back to life again and the older i get the more i tend to spend time doing such re-vamps,
Do you think its because we're getting older ?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 28, 2015)

whisteria said:


> ...I enjoy doing these sorts of re-vamp's to bring things back to life again and the older i get the more i tend to spend time doing such re-vamps,
> Do you think its because we're getting older ?



Like you, I enjoy revamping very much, and have been doing a lot of it lately, but not because I'm getting older, because I have more free time now.


----------



## Lon (Jun 28, 2015)

Guess I'm not a ReVamper or Church Goer


----------



## whisteria (Jun 29, 2015)

*It's a very sad day for some today*

Hello folks,
Im not going to talk about the smashing day ive had today but instead i'd like to talk about those who died in Tunisia.

These people who have died through gun shot by a memeber of this I.S group.

All these people died because they we're in the wrong place at the wrong time "just enjoying" a holiday "thats all" a holiday.
They'd done nothing to anyone, they didnt carry any weapons,
But they we're targets "very very easy targets who couldn't fight back .

I ask myself what the hell is going on in the world today??????
Is it safe to go any place?

But the question comes into my mind when is this crazy killing going to stop??

Like many people I was looking forward to the day i wouldnt need to work anymore, the day i could feel free from alarm clocks and having to be here or there, the days we'd have no debt of any kind and the freedom to go out without any fear,
Im now starting to think twice about any distance traveling involing  plane/Train/ private car because of crime.

When i see people as i did tonight on the BBC News trying to find out if their loved ones are dead or alive it really breaks my heart.

I didnt once feel retirement would have to take into account the way the world has become.

All i can say is goodnight folks and i hope you sleep safe in your beds tonight
because those who have died in Tunisia wont.


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2015)

I agree, it is very sad.  Sometimes I hate to turn on the news as it bothers me a lot.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 30, 2015)

*Boy has it been hot today,*

Hi folks,
Well it's been a scorcher today "ready sticky and hot, 
It's the dogs i feel for when the weathers like this after all they're all wearing fur coats and it can't be very nice for them.

Ive not done a lot in the garden today due to the heat and so its the cooler inside work in the workshop thats kept me busy today,
Ive stripped the two outdoor lights i bought and re-wired them & sanded the metal work ready for painting,

They'll look good when they are finished and mounted to the wall.

Now tomorrow's forcast to be even hotter  so it's going to be luch the same as today "try to keep cool"

Whats your day been like?


----------



## Lon (Jun 30, 2015)

It's 103F at 3:30 PM and rising, but it's dry


----------



## imp (Jun 30, 2015)

111`F at 3:30 PM, and not as dry as we like it! Oh well, that's what you get with the "Monsoon" season. It still remains debated whether the Southwest Desert summer phenomenon is really a monsoon, or not, the term originating in India, long ago.    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2015)

30/86 here today. Hottest June in my memory, as global warming reaches us.


----------



## whisteria (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi folks,
it's 37deg her today, great as we dont have very very hot weather all the time, "But to be honest" thats enough for us, you cant really do much when its to hot except hide in the shade,
Im a do'er and like to move about a lot, some folk like to lay around sun bathing but thats not for me, even the dogs are staying in the cool stable,

The tomatoes and the peach tree are doing really well thanks to the sunny days and warm nights.


----------



## whisteria (Jul 1, 2015)

*Ive a fan "YES" me having one fully committed fan.*

Evening All,
Well it really has been another hot day today 37/38 deg and its not for those who like sleeping all night, (I had to chuck teddy out of bed " all that fur was to hot)

We had the windows open and the local owl decided to hoot around 4am, the deer we're grunting by our gates and we had sprouts for dinner and i felt windy

But i remembered a fan i had in the workshop thats really a blower (it's industrial design) and i went and got it and the room was a lot better, 
the only thing wrong is you need ear plugs as its like a jumbo jets engines once it gets going.

But we complain when it's cold & again when its wet and now because its hot hot hot. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!layful:

Now the french dont mess about when if any rules are changed they kick up one hell of a row and then without notice cause havoc via strikes /road blocks etc,

Not like the english who when the goveremnt decided to raise the ladies pensions to 67 yrs of age from the age of 60 before they could have their pension, we hardly heard a word of protest. And the english tend to give out dates when they are going to do anything so the powers to be know what to expect and this lightens the punch so to speak and the effect is nil

The lastest kick up the rear end for the french travel depts is that because the crossing via boat from the uk to france and then return france to uk was taken over by another company the workers are not happy with the new rules ref pensions etc and so they've closed the 26 mile crossing between both the uk & france causing thousands of holiday cars and international trucks & coaches to end up stuck on both sides, the french port is grid locked and even the euro tunnel train has now been effected due to the french striker's lighting the railway lines up with burning tyres, so the tunnel is also out of action,

Its been three days now and some of the people cant get out of the ports or in and the boating companies have now said they are to cancell further bookings,
this will effect the english coming to france for holidays and the truckers getting home and of cause depending on the load in these trucks what damage will be done (frozen food and live stock) stuck in these lanes of jammed up trucks is not a good thing.

To add a little sault to these wounds is that we are having the hottest june/july for years so you could say these people are frying in the heat wave, running out of food/drinks and their temper's,

But some good news for all these fare paying legal folk is that the 3000 illegal travelers trying to enter england via illegal means are being fed and watered by charity groups
while they watch and whistle at the people caught up in this strike. (these illegal immigrants have a camp on the dual carrageway leading through the ferry gates)

All i can say is am i glad im sitting here in my office talking to you having just had dinner and ive a nice cool drink to wash it down with.

!!!THE WORLDS GONE MAD ""


----------



## whisteria (Jul 2, 2015)

*A  request i cant do*

Evening folks,
It's been an odd day today  To start with i managed to hold up a pile of cars at the local fuel pumps, ie Ive not had my car out much in the past few months hence the battery was low and because the makers built in all kinds of saftey devices ie the engine has to be off before filling up with petrol otherwise the fuel filler flap wont open until the engines off,
you cant start the car's engine unless your in nuetral gear,
Well today we used my car we drove 15km and needed to fuel up , Id had the electric windows up and down afew times plus the electric aerial up and down a few times,
so when i'd filled up the engine refused to start, every time i turned the key the dadh lights flickered, i thought i had an earth problem, but i was wrong, we pushed the car out of the way of the pumps and tried to see why the dash lights flickered etc,

after two hours in the boiling sun one of our neighbours came over and asked if i needed a jump start, "that did the trick and we managed to get home,

When i think about it the battery is over 10 years old and the cars a six ltr engine size with all kinds of electric operated things
It's proberly in need of a new battery anyway.

By the time i'd got home i was ready for a nice cold drink,

The answering machine was flashing and it was  a request from the local SPCA. people telling me they have an 12 year old sheep dog thats been living at these trusts kennels
for 7 years now and because of its age they feel the dogs got about two years left.

They know ive just lost "Lottie" but they dont know ive three rescued dogs and after the last one has gone we're only going to have one or possibly two small dogs:

I was told this dog they have isn't very keen on male dogs and infact would like to be the only dog in the house so the final decision wasn't a difficult one to make.

It's hard to turn away but we feel a dogs home is one for life and when these three have gone we wont a short rest and after that as i say one or two "very small animals."

Sometimes you really do thiink lifes a bitch sometimes.


----------



## whisteria (Jul 5, 2015)

*If only they could talk*

Morning all,
Im just back from the morning walkies, (a storms blowing in)
We've had some really hot hot hot weather these past few weeks and to be honest i'd welcome a bit of the cooler stuff,

Yesterday we went to the super -store and while there we thought we'd fuel up the car '(the Bentely) I'd not had it out for a few weeks and i dont do a lot of milage these days so the re-fill is'nt done on  a weekly thing,

Again most things on the car are electric and you dont really give much thought as to what your taking out of the battery to what your putting back in "if your not doing the milage to re-charge the battery) 

And having filled the tank i couldnt get the engine to turn over, 'the battery was to low' and i'd only driven 15km's from the house, all the window's open/car electric ariel used for the radio, mirrors both opened out "again electric" sat/nav and forward camera all plugged in and all eating at the battery reserve,

No wonder they battery was not charged enough to take the load,

But its a sure sign the battery is needing to be changed, it's sat in the car for the last 10 years and so its done its job well,
But due to this heat wave i really did sweat while i waited for a jump start to arrive "our neighbour".

But from the modern day life to the old way of life long passed,

As we walked this morning back to our home we pass this old farm thats been left to rot away, day by day its falling more and more into disrepair state
But its much used and loved by the sheep who just provide a 24/7 silent lawn mower service and while the mother sheep preper the Lambs dinners the Lambs bounce about chasing each other until they see myself and the dogs panting as we walk up the steep lane  past this old farm house and the Lambs heads can be seen trying to look at us from behind the corners of the old house,

Now still hanging outside the old house kitchen door is one of the old metal two handled mini sized baths,
It's been on that wall for years and years even after all nature could throw at it via winter winds, snow and rain  it's still remained like some sort of a sign thats saying

"life was once here."

Who put it on the wall all those years ago?
Are they still alive?
Did that old bath see the German S.S. as they marched through the village during the secong world war? creating only fear as to what the germans would do to the locals?

If only houses could talk what a tale they'd tell.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

As we cycle around Scotland we see very old ruins of houses, some probably from the 19th century highland clearances. Did the occupants go to America, Canada, or maybe just to Glasgow or a city in England.

Our road has many Victorian houses but ours is only 88 years old. But I'd love to know what the house looked like back then. It did have a fireplace in every room and our open living/dining had a wall between them.


----------



## whisteria (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Ameriscot,
Nice to hear from you,
Yes it's the one thing you get from going riding or walking  "away from the four wall's of the home"
And you can't help but wonder what was life like in our own homes before we came along??????

We have a big fire place in our "open living /dining" room and if you look up at the cieling beamed area you can see one beam has cutout bits we're floor to cieling wooden upright sections once we're fitted,
I was told by Marie "our nearest nieghbour that that part of the house was we're the cattle use to live and the fire part were the farmer and his family lived, (all in the same area of the house)
It must have stunk when you think of the cow's sweating in the hot weather and straw etc,
And what is our kitchen was the pig sty.
This area of france was known as a resistance strong hold " wonder if this farm was used for any meetings etc,
Marie did tell me that as children the family never went very far and it was a day out to visit the next village 20km away, they got there via walking or pony and trap,
she walked 3km to the village school every day,
I really love to talk to the locals and hear the stories of what life was like in those days but it was hard and one story was of one farmer who'd not returned home after a days work ploughing, He'd died sitting on a grass bank and his dog had stayed with him, the weather turned to snow and the dog was wrapped around his masters body trying to keep warm,


Yes as i say if only they could talk.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh yes I agree about houses and their history it's something that fascinates me greatly..I love nothing more than visiting and researching old houses particularly those in the Uk that are still around after hundreds of years. I live in a village on the edge of a small market town  that was built pre 600 AD, and many of the medieval buildings are still standing from around the 16th century  and being lived in or used for businesses and in great condition, having been renovated over the years .  It always fascinates me to wonder about the lives of the people who'd lived in those properties waaay back when they were first built and if they would ever have imagined their homes would still be in use hundreds of years later


----------



## whisteria (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi hollydolly,
We bought an old cottage in a place in mid wales not far from BALA LAKE, it was a mile up a track no near by nieghbours (a mile across a valley as the bird flys) and the views really were to die for, infact you could sit on the loo a see BALA LAKE 7 miles away on a clear day,

anyway the old lady who did own it had died but she'd had the place made to a more modern look inside, ie covered all the beamed cieling with bourds and then papered with woodchip paper
and did away with the old bath and replaced it with a "pink plastic bath" 
Well im sure you get the picture,

But this cottage had so much charater that had been hidden via trying to make it modern it was just unbelievable,

It was built as a sheperds house and when you lay in your bed you could see out of the windows across the land to check your sheep, when you stood up out of bed "from the outside you'd see only the bottom half of the persons body who was standing there,

Well we decided to change this house back to as near as possible using modern day appliences as poss, ie we changed the window's for old fashioned looking "double glazed ones"
A new bathroom suite but the old tub look with claw feet, and a sink you could swim in "it was that big" the old style, the loo had a big wooden seat and a pull chain.

But we got a very big shock one day when we found under the cieling bourding as we pulled them down hooks in the beames for hanging bacon etc and the last bourd we pulled down showed us the small fireplace was infact false, behind it lay this huge inglenook,
We spent all day one sunday clearing the old fire out so we could fit a big villager wood burner in its place,

It was then horror struck as i was cleaning the chimney, now you could stand inside this inglenook and lookup and see the top of the chimney pots and daylight,
And "HORROR" strands of ginger hair plastered into the fire backing wall?????????????????

My wife was really concerned as we knew a lot of the old country folk did strange things with their dead babies, 
No such thing as paying for full church funnerals etc, 
Like the dead animals the children and some adults we're burried in the garden and an old builders thing was to encase a live cat in the inner walls of a chimney for luck,
every old welsh house has a space on the inner chimney face for a tub of sault to be places to scare away the witches,

But we had now found this ginger hair hanging down parts of our chimney !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No nieghbours for miles, no phone, what would we do????
Well after a visit "on a sunday" covered in black soot etc i knocked on the local village police house front door, I could smell roast beaf cooking,
A small child opened the door took one look at me and shouted to her dad (the police officer")  the chimney sweeps here!!!!

After explaining about this hair, he Laughed and said all the old welsh cottages were built with a mix of Lime and horse hair to make a mortor/mix to cover the walls etc,
He did come up later that day and had a look and he was right,

It was him who told us about the cat and sault & witches stories,

So hollydolly,
As you've said it really is a wonderful thing to be able to see these old buildings today.

We had a ball doing that place up and lived in it for 9 yrs pre buying this place here in france (same thing again 25 yrs empty of any human life before we arrived)
Nice talking to you holly.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

I love old buildings as well - the older the better!  We have friends who live in a small medieval village outside of Montelimar in France. The house, and I think most the neighbours' houses are from the 16th century!!  Loved it!!

We visited the ruins of a 13th century priory on one of our bike journeys last week.  We found this grave slab very interesting and can't figure it out.  It shows a skeletal person, the intestines, and what looks like a baby between the thighs.  I can find no reference to it online.


----------



## whisteria (Jul 5, 2015)

Strange that find,
I hope one of the members know what its all about???????
But a great find anyway.


----------

